# 

## masakraM

Poszukuję do domu zmiękczacza wody i potrzebowałbym porady, bo mam wrażenie, że to co czytam w internecie to artykuły i komentarze pisane na zlecenie producentów.

Kilka danych:
- Dom jednorodzinny (3 łazienki)
- 4 osoby w domu (2 dorosłe, 2 dzieci)
- Zużycie wody - średnio ok. 13m3 / miesiąc
- Twardość wody - 200-270 mg CaCO3/l
- szukam zmiękczacza do 2 500 PLN

W trakcie szukania informacji trafiłem na kilka urządzeń i miałbym prośbę o pomoc:
- Ecoperla Toro
- Viessmann Aquahome 20-N
- EWT 610 HE Gold
- SoftAqua 22
- Cosmowater Home 22

Pytanie czy to dobry wybór (jeśli tak, to który z tych zmiękczaczy wybrać)? Czy może szukać czegoś jeszcze? 

PS. Osobiscie mam wrażenie, że producent/sprzedawcy tego Ecoperle wrzucił tyle sponsorowanych treści (artykułów, komentarzy) że nie wiem czy to dobry sprzęt (m.in. nie ma opinii na Ceneo czy podobnych serwisach).

----------


## qbek17

> Kilka danych:
> - Dom jednorodzinny (3 łazienki)
> - 4 osoby w domu (2 dorosłe, 2 dzieci)
> - Zużycie wody - średnio ok. 13m3 / miesiąc
> - Twardość wody - 200-270 mg CaCO3/l
> - szukam zmiękczacza do 2 500 PLN


Szukaj czegoś o pojemności 25 litrów złoża. 




> Pytanie czy to dobry wybór (jeśli tak, to który z tych zmiękczaczy wybrać)? Czy może szukać czegoś jeszcze?


W zmiękczaczu istotne jest złoże i głowica - reszta to drobiazgi.
Po kolei według googla:
Ecoperla - dobre złoże (Lewatit), słaba głowica (brak danych, ale wygląda na chińskie BNT)
Viessmann - raczej dobre złoże i głowica, chociaż producent się nie chwali danymi na ten temat, na minus - cena za znane logo
EWT - jakiś wynalazek, ale za mały
SoftAqua - głowica Erie (może być), złoże - brak danych
Cosmowater - brak danych o głowicy i złożu.

Generalnie poza EWT każdy powinien Ci pasować... 




> PS. Osobiscie mam wrażenie, że producent/sprzedawcy tego Ecoperle wrzucił tyle sponsorowanych treści (artykułów, komentarzy) że nie wiem czy to dobry sprzęt (m.in. nie ma opinii na Ceneo czy podobnych serwisach).


To strategia od dawna stosowana przy zmiękczaczach... nowości w tej dziedzinie skończyły się jakieś 20 lat temu, ale coś trzeba sprzedawać więc się produkuje kolejne "rewolucyjne marki"...
Zazwyczaj najlepiej się wychodzi w sytuacji gdy wiesz czego chcesz i wyślesz zapytania do firm o sprzęt z konkretnymi częściami (np. złożem czy głowicą).

----------


## maska321

Bardzo fajny temat,mam podobne odczucia co tworca tematu I mocno zastanawiam sie nad wyborem. Pozdrawiam

----------


## masakraM

> Szukaj czegoś o pojemności 25 litrów złoża.


Nie wiem na ile to coś zmienia, ale to 13m3 to jednak podałem maksymalne zużycie w jakimś miesiącu z ostatnich 2 lat. Jak teraz patrzę to średnio mamy około 10-11m3




> Ecoperla - dobre złoże (Lewatit), słaba głowica (brak danych, ale wygląda na chińskie BNT)


Początkowo wydawali mi się najlepszą opcją (zwłaszcza z tym złożem). Ale właśnie jakoś mocno zaniepokoiły mnie bardzo pozytywne opisy i komentarze w wielu miejscach w sieci (podejrzanie dużo i podejrzanie pozytywne).

Na przykład takie artykuły:
- Zmiękczacz wody Toro, Denver czy WaterMark?
- Aquahome 20-N czy Ecoperla Toro? Który zmiękczacz wody wybrać?

*Myślisz, że 20l złoża w nim to będzie za mało?* Mają większe też (już nie Toro tylko Slimline CS), ale już sporo droższe.




> Viessmann - raczej dobre złoże i głowica, chociaż producent się nie chwali danymi na ten temat, na minus - cena za znane logo


Gdzieś w którejś dyskusji tu na forum wyczytałem, że Viessmann sam nie produkuje zmiękczaczy (jak np. pieców), ale tylko podpisuje się marką. Stąd nie byłem pewien czy to dobry wybór, zwłaszcza, że tak jak piszesz nie znalazłem nic o ich złożu i głowicy.




> EWT - jakiś wynalazek, ale za mały


To firma z Irlandii, ale mają w Polsce sprzedawców i serwis. Oni trafili do mnie sami (od nich zacząłem myślenie o zmiękczaczu) - zostawili ulotkę w skrzynce w domu. Akurat w cenie 2400 PLN proponują zmiękczacz z montażem (i pomiarami twardości wody) - zmiękczacz jest w wersji badania przepływu do regeneracji (a nie ustawień czasowych czy objętościowych - podobno ma wodomierz dodatkowy wbudowany), a wersja tańsza (objętościowa) jest za 2100 PLN. Stąd byli początkowo moimi faworytami, ale chyba ich mocno odradzasz z tego co widzę  :sad: 

Tu więcej informacji o ich zmiękczaczach: http://www.ewtechnologies.co.uk/water-softeners-range 




> SoftAqua - głowica Erie (może być), złoże - brak danych


To chyba jeden z częściej polecanych zmiękczaczy tutaj na forum, dlatego go też rozważałem.






> To strategia od dawna stosowana przy zmiękczaczach... nowości w tej dziedzinie skończyły się jakieś 20 lat temu, ale coś trzeba sprzedawać więc się produkuje kolejne "rewolucyjne marki"...


No takie miałem wrażenie właśnie jak czytałem m.in. o tym, że to Ecoperle to nie producent a po prostu marka...




> Zazwyczaj najlepiej się wychodzi w sytuacji gdy wiesz czego chcesz i wyślesz zapytania do firm o sprzęt z konkretnymi częściami (np. złożem czy głowicą).


Ale są takie firmy, które mogą Ci złożyć coś dla Ciebie (typu masz wymaganie co do złoża i głowicy)? I jeśli tak to o jakie głowice pytać (bo złoże to już wyczytałem, że Lewatit to jedno z najlepszych)?

BARDZO DZIĘKUJĘ za dotychczasową pomoc i powiem, że właśnie na Twój głos bardzo mocno liczyłem po przejrzeniu na szybko wątku na 5000 postów (od 2009 roku) o zmiękczaczach wody, a nie chciałem już do niego się dopisywać, bo później szukanie w tak długim wątku to koszmar  :smile:

----------


## qbek17

> Nie wiem na ile to coś zmienia, ale to 13m3 to jednak podałem maksymalne zużycie w jakimś miesiącu z ostatnich 2 lat. Jak teraz patrzę to średnio mamy około 10-11m3





> *Myślisz, że 20l złoża w nim to będzie za mało?* Mają większe też (już nie Toro tylko Slimline CS), ale już sporo droższe.


To już niewielka różnica. Tak samo jak te 3-5 litrów złoża to nie jakaś gigantyczna zmiana (ani kwota). W zasadzie czy kupisz 20 czy 25 litrów to też będzie OK. Więcej nie ma sensu bo zanim wykorzystasz tą pojemność to już się powinna robić regeneracja czasowa.




> Początkowo wydawali mi się najlepszą opcją (zwłaszcza z tym złożem). Ale właśnie jakoś mocno zaniepokoiły mnie bardzo pozytywne opisy i komentarze w wielu miejscach w sieci (podejrzanie dużo i podejrzanie pozytywne).
> 
> Na przykład takie artykuły:


O dziwo zawsze w tych artykułach pomijane są kwestie głowicy (co w zasadzie jest najważniejszym elementem zmiękczacza) a podkreślane mało istotne "zalety".




> Gdzieś w którejś dyskusji tu na forum wyczytałem, że Viessmann sam nie produkuje zmiękczaczy (jak np. pieców), ale tylko podpisuje się marką. Stąd nie byłem pewien czy to dobry wybór, zwłaszcza, że tak jak piszesz nie znalazłem nic o ich złożu i głowicy.


To prawda. Nie ma na świecie producenta, który by produkował zmiękczacz samemu w całości... Każdy w zasadzie tylko go składa z podzespołów... 
Jeszcze inaczej jest z takimi firmami jak Viessmann, Buderus, itp - oni dają tylko swoje logo, a składaniem zajmują się inne firmy. To nie musi oznaczać, że są to złe urządzenia.




> To firma z Irlandii, ale mają w Polsce sprzedawców i serwis. Oni trafili do mnie sami (od nich zacząłem myślenie o zmiękczaczu) - zostawili ulotkę w skrzynce w domu. Akurat w cenie 2400 PLN proponują zmiękczacz z montażem (i pomiarami twardości wody) - zmiękczacz jest w wersji badania przepływu do regeneracji (a nie ustawień czasowych czy objętościowych - podobno ma wodomierz dodatkowy wbudowany), a wersja tańsza (objętościowa) jest za 2100 PLN. Stąd byli początkowo moimi faworytami, ale chyba ich mocno odradzasz z tego co widzę


To nie że ich odradzam... po prostu to nie jest nic nowego, a znów reklamują się jako coś super ekstra... Opisy są bardzo lakoniczne i nie zawierają żadnych konkretów. Głowica wygląda na tą samą (chińską) co np. w Ecoperli. W tej chwili praktycznie już się nie spotyka zmiękczaczy regenerowanych tylko czasowo - zdecydowana większość ma wodomierze i jakieś algorytmy do przewidywania zużycia wody. Co do tego serwisu w PL to ja bym się upewnił - bo to że "każdy może to serwisować" to nie to samo co "posiadanie wykwalifikowanego serwisu".
W tej chwili praktycznie już się nie spotyka zmiękczaczy regenerowanych tylko czasowo - zdecydowana większość ma wodomierze i jakieś algorytmy do przewidywania zużycia wody.




> Tu więcej informacji o ich zmiękczaczach:


Niestety, ale nie ma tam nic konkretnego...




> Ale są takie firmy, które mogą Ci złożyć coś dla Ciebie (typu masz wymaganie co do złoża i głowicy)? I jeśli tak to o jakie głowice pytać (bo złoże to już wyczytałem, że Lewatit to jedno z najlepszych)?


Są takie firmy, ale też nie każda się tego podejmie. Łatwiej jest klepać ciągle to samo...
Ze złóż to dobre firmy: Lewatit, Dowex, Purolite, ale najlepiej jakby było monosferyczne (czyli wszystkie ziarna tego samego rozmiaru).
Z dobrych głowic: Clack, Fleck, Autotrol, ewentualnie Erie.
Poza tym zestaw powinien mieć możliwość ustawienia twardości wyjściowej (mixing), zawór obejścia (bypass), zawór solankowy, wąż do kanalizacji, itp.

----------


## masakraM

I od wczoraj działa już u mnie nowy zmiękczacz "home made" i jest już nawet po 2 regeneracjach (startowej i sprawdzającej). Wygląda, że woda od razu zrobiła się mięciutka - ale w dłuższej perspektywie to pewnie jeszcze będziemy obserwować efekty (typu czajnik, prysznice, zmywarka, itp.)

----------


## alexn

A mógłbyś szerzej opisać co masz w zestawie ? Skąd i ile Cię to ostatecznie wyszło ?
Ja właśnie jestem na etapie wyboru czegoś do domu.

----------


## smoleczek

witam
Co sądzicie o tym zmiękczaczu
http://www.clack.pl/index.php?p=1_10_Clack-EI-C20

tylko chyba trzeba jeszcze dopłącić 170zł za mieszacz i by-pass co daje cene 2500zł

----------


## qbek17

> witam
> Co sądzicie o tym zmiękczaczu
> tylko chyba trzeba jeszcze dopłącić 170zł za mieszacz i by-pass co daje cene 2500zł


W tej cenie można już kupić lepszy sprzęt, z nowszym sterownikiem i lepszym złożem.

----------


## Adaxis

> ...Nie wierz w bajki o niższych kosztach eksploatacyjnych - różnice są tak niewielkie, że można je pominąć. A w cenie tego malutkiego zmiękczacza możesz kupić coś "normalnego".


 Dzięki, ale tzn. co proponujesz dobrego 2-3 tys?
Ma ktoś tutaj na forum Ecoperla Slimline CS 17 i podzieli się opinią?

----------


## qbek17

> Dzięki, ale tzn. co proponujesz dobrego 2-3 tys?


W taj cenie możesz już szukać modelu z "normalną ilością złoża" czyli 20-25 litrów, dobrą głowicą Clack i złożem monosferycznym (np. Lewatit).
Nie wiem czy robiłeś jakieś badania wody czy masz ją z wodociągu... (widziałem w innym poście, że twardość ok 16dH)? Ile jej zużywasz? Czy masz kanalizację? Czy chcesz zmiękczyć do zera czy częściowo?

----------


## JerzyKiler

*qbek17*, nie dalej niż w połowie listopada pisałem do Ciebie wiadomość prywatną na forum. Kupowałem mieszkanie od dewelopera, wykończone pod klucz z dostępem do zimnej i ciepłej wody miejskiej. Chodziło o pomoc w wyborze urządzenia do zmiękczania wody. Na początku zastanawiałem się nad impulsowym magnetyzerem. Sam jednak sugerowałeś, aby pójść w standardowy zmiękczacz. Wystarczyły drobne przeróbki hydrauliczne i udało się wszystko ogarnąć.

Dlaczego piszę to w tym temacie? A no dlatego, ze w szafce przy szachcie został schowany Ecoperla Slimline CS 14, o którym tu między innymi rozmawiacie. Urządzenie pracuje miesiąc w domu i wszystko jest ok.  Zmiękczacz tak jak sugerował qbek17 zamontowany jest na zimną wodę. Ciepła leci twarda, ale wystarczy zimną spłukać prysznic na koniec kąpieli i jest dobrze.

Przepraszam, że nie kupiłem zmiękczacza od Ciebie, ale wydaje mi się, że podjąłem słuszną decyzję. Masz u mnie piwko w ramach rekompensaty  :wink: 

Ja jestem zadowolony z zakupu. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## KLARSAN

*Seria Slimline zmiękczaczy wody marki Ecoperla powstała w kooperacji marki Ecoperla i belgijskiego producenta Erie Water Treatment.* 

Erie nie zajmuje się jedynie produkcją głowic. Produkuje całe zmiękczacze wody, razem z komponentami. Podzespołem, który nie jest produkowany w Belgii jest żywica monosferyczna tj. w tym wypadku niemiecki Lewatit.



Owszem, kiedyś Slimline był w Polsce. Jednak znacznie różnił się od urządzeń, które obecnie Ecoperla ma w sprzedaży.

Między innymi:
W nowej wersji zastosowano złoże Lewatit S1567Dodano filtr przy zbiorniku solankiUstabilizowano studnię oraz dodano kolanko przy przewodzie solankowaniaDorzucono wysuwany panel z podświetlanym wyświetlaczemDodano 10 języków w tabeli menu, w tym język polski
Co więcej, w tym roku wchodzi nowa wersja zmiękczacza, w której będzie m.in. *dźwiękowy sygnalizator niskiego poziomu soli w zbiorniku*.

----------


## Adaxis

> W taj cenie możesz już szukać modelu z "normalną ilością złoża" czyli 20-25 litrów, dobrą głowicą Clack i złożem monosferycznym (np. Lewatit).
> Nie wiem czy robiłeś jakieś badania wody czy masz ją z wodociągu... (widziałem w innym poście, że twardość ok 16dH)? Ile jej zużywasz? Czy masz kanalizację? Czy chcesz zmiękczyć do zera czy częściowo?


 Wodociągi podają 16 st. niemieckich. Mam szambo, nie wykluczam że za kilka lat może być kanalizacja bo w planie. Zużycie 15m3/mies, 4 osoby, 2 łazienki. Do zera chyba nie, ale jeszcze nie wiem  :smile:  bo nie wiem czy warto  :smile:  Co polecisz? Czy szambo/kanalizacja ma na to wpływ, ew. jaki?  :smile:

----------


## qbek17

> W nowej wersji zastosowano złoże Lewatit S1667


Ten typ złoża jest typem przemysłowym i nie jest przeznaczony do wody pitnej  :smile:

----------


## qbek17

> Wodociągi podają 16 st. niemieckich. Mam szambo, nie wykluczam że za kilka lat może być kanalizacja bo w planie. Zużycie 15m3/mies, 4 osoby, 2 łazienki. Do zera chyba nie, ale jeszcze nie wiem  bo nie wiem czy warto  Co polecisz? Czy szambo/kanalizacja ma na to wpływ, ew. jaki?


Zakładając zmiękczanie do zera to raczej celuj w większe zmiękczacze (np. 30 litrów złoża). Jeśli będzie podmieszanie twardości do max 4 dH to rozmiar 25 lub 30 litrów będzie OK, a jeśli chcesz mieć większą twardość to wystarczy 25 litrów.
Szambo czy kanalizacja robi różnicę kiedy patrzysz na zużycie wody na regenerację. Przy szambie można się zastanowić czy nie dopłacić trochę do głowicy z regeneracją przeciwprądową, a przy kanalizacji jest to mniej istotne.

----------


## CityMatic

A co sądzicie o ZM Work Viteco ?Złoże PUROLITE, a głowica  AUTOTROL

----------


## KLARSAN

> Ten typ złoża jest typem przemysłowym i nie jest przeznaczony do wody pitnej


Oczywiście to literówka. Chodziło o wersję Lewatit S1567.

----------


## qbek17

> A co sądzicie o ZM Work Viteco ?Złoże PUROLITE, a głowica  AUTOTROL


Tego jest sporo wersji więc trzeba uważać co się konkretnie kupuje. Poza tym to taka średnia półka... żywica purolite nie jest monosferyczna, nie ma nic o konfiguracji zestawu... jak się doliczy wszystkie "brakujące" elementy to koszt wychodzi jak za solidny zmiękczacz z górnej półki.

----------


## CityMatic

> Tego jest sporo wersji więc trzeba uważać co się konkretnie kupuje. Poza tym to taka średnia półka... żywica purolite nie jest monosferyczna, nie ma nic o konfiguracji zestawu... jak się doliczy wszystkie "brakujące" elementy to koszt wychodzi jak za solidny zmiękczacz z górnej półki.


A co sądzicie o czymś takim?
Water Technic ZO Bayer złoże Lewatit S1567 głowica 2 cyklowa Volumo 541N89

A może  polecacie coś naprawdę dobrego złoże 25-30 tylko jaka głowica? aby nie stwarzała problemów.

----------


## Pytajnick

Witam.
Rozglądam się w temacie zmiękczacza i głównie chodzi mi o ochronę zbiornika warstwowego w piecu gazowym.
Co byście polecali dla rodzinki zużywającej 8-9m sześciennych wody na miesiąc, której twardość jest mniejsza niż 20 stopni niemieckich? Niestety o ile mniejsza jeszcze nie udało mi się dowiedzieć, bo jedni gadają 15 inni 17 ;/

----------


## qbek17

> Witam.
> Rozglądam się w temacie zmiękczacza i głównie chodzi mi o ochronę zbiornika warstwowego w piecu gazowym.
> Co byście polecali dla rodzinki zużywającej 8-9m sześciennych wody na miesiąc, której twardość jest mniejsza niż 20 stopni niemieckich? Niestety o ile mniejsza jeszcze nie udało mi się dowiedzieć, bo jedni gadają 15 inni 17 ;/


Szukaj modeli z 20 litrami złoża, chyba że przewidujesz znaczny wzrost zużycia - wtedy max 25 litrów.
Dobre głowice to Clack, Fleck Autotrol, a złoże Lewatit.
Reszta jest mniej istotna...

----------


## Pytajnick

> Szukaj modeli z 20 litrami złoża, chyba że przewidujesz znaczny wzrost zużycia - wtedy max 25 litrów.
> Dobre głowice to Clack, Fleck Autotrol, a złoże Lewatit.
> Reszta jest mniej istotna...


OK, dzięki. 
Teraz się zastanawiam, czy podłączyć zmiękczacz by uzdatniał całą używaną wodę, czy warto np do sedesu a może i pralki poprowadzić nieuzdatnianą?
Jakie są roczne koszty stosowania takich urządzeń?

----------


## qbek17

> OK, dzięki. 
> Teraz się zastanawiam, czy podłączyć zmiękczacz by uzdatniał całą używaną wodę, czy warto np do sedesu a może i pralki poprowadzić nieuzdatnianą?
> Jakie są roczne koszty stosowania takich urządzeń?


Akurat pralka czy sedes to podstawowe urządzenia do których należałoby podłączyć zmiękczacz. Przecież to tam kamień najbardziej daje w kość.

Jeśli już chcesz gdzieś dać wodę niezmiękczoną to daj ją do kuchni (do jednego kranu) i stosuj jako wodę do picia. Wszystko pozostałe możesz śmiało zmiękczać do zera.

----------


## KLARSAN

> OK, dzięki. 
> Teraz się zastanawiam, czy podłączyć zmiękczacz by uzdatniał całą używaną wodę, czy warto np do sedesu a może i pralki poprowadzić nieuzdatnianą?
> Jakie są roczne koszty stosowania takich urządzeń?


Większość osób przy inwestycji w zmiękczacz wody, instaluje go na cały dom. Nie ma za bardzo sensu rozgraniczać pomieszczeń. Zmiękczacz z pojemnością 20 litrów będzie wystarczający przy takim zużyciu wody.

----------


## Pytajnick

Dzięki za podpowiedzi. Myślałem, że może ograniczenie ilości wody, daje jakieś wymierne korzyści w użytkowaniu zmiękczacza.

----------


## spock1984

> I od wczoraj działa już u mnie nowy zmiękczacz "home made" i jest już nawet po 2 regeneracjach (startowej i sprawdzającej). Wygląda, że woda od razu zrobiła się mięciutka - ale w dłuższej perspektywie to pewnie jeszcze będziemy obserwować efekty (typu czajnik, prysznice, zmywarka, itp.)
> 
> Załącznik 396331


Napiszesz coś więcej o tym składaku?  :Smile:

----------


## mogaris

A czy ktoś z Was miał styczność z zmiękczaczem NEW ONNLINE 25?
Na stronie hurtowni nie ma wiele informacji a mam szanse okazyjnie go nabyć, proszę o opinie.

----------


## qbek17

> A czy ktoś z Was miał styczność z zmiękczaczem NEW ONNLINE 25?
> Na stronie hurtowni nie ma wiele informacji a mam szanse okazyjnie go nabyć, proszę o opinie.


Na stronie hurtowni nie ma żadnych danych, a cena jest porażająca.
Na oko to kolejny chińczyk bez żadnego solidnego punktu...

----------


## mogaris

W takim razie w budżecie 2000zł-2500zł szkoda czasu na wyszukiwanie i wybór Aqua-Soft Basic 25(o którym czytałem dobre opinie) będzie ok?

Bardzo bym prosił o poradę, chce zakupić zmiękczacz i zakończyć instalację w kotłowni.
Czy w podanym wyżej budżecie mój wybór jest trafny?  Najważniejsze złoże i głowica ma dobre opinie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## qbek17

> W takim razie w budżecie 2000zł-2500zł szkoda czasu na wyszukiwanie i wybór Aqua-Soft Basic 25(o którym czytałem dobre opinie) będzie ok?
> 
> Bardzo bym prosił o poradę, chce zakupić zmiękczacz i zakończyć instalację w kotłowni.
> Czy w podanym wyżej budżecie mój wybór jest trafny?  Najważniejsze złoże i głowica ma dobre opinie. Pozdrawiam


To powinien być całkiem dobry sprzęt. Tak jak piszesz - ma dobrą głowicę i dobre złoże.

----------


## PrzemasG

Witam




> To powinien być całkiem dobry sprzęt. Tak jak piszesz - ma dobrą głowicę i dobre złoże.


Czyli jaką ma głowicę i jakie złoże, bo nie mogę się tego doszukać na stronie dystrybutora.

Pozdrawiam
Przemas

----------


## qbek17

> Czyli jaką ma głowicę i jakie złoże, bo nie mogę się tego doszukać na stronie dystrybutora.


Na stronie piszą o głowicy Pallas CK, czyli Clack.
Złoże to już tylko z relacji słownych - Lewatit S1567.

----------


## PrzemasG

> Na stronie piszą o głowicy Pallas CK, czyli Clack.
> Złoże to już tylko z relacji słownych - Lewatit S1567.


No właśnie jestem na stronie, a tam o głowicy Clack wprost nie jest napisane, piszą tylko, że współpracuje z kontrolerem Clack. Rozumiem, że ta informacja jest potwierdzona? Czy z tej współpracy z kontrolerem Clack wynika, że głowica jest Clack? A do tego Pallas?

Gwoli wyjaśnienia, drążę temat, ponieważ na dniach mają mi montować kotłownię i chciałbym założyć zmiękczacz. Im więcej o tym czytam tym większy mam mętlik w głowie. Moje wybory ewoluowały i zmieniały się już kila razy, ale po przeczytaniu masy stron, forów i blogów moja wiedza jest taka:

1. Głowica najlepiej Clack
2. Regeneracja sterowana objętościowo (Clack CI) lub objętościowo z dodatkowa logiką czasową (Clack Pallas), UP-FLOW czyli przeciwprądowa (poprawcie mnie jeśli coś przekręcam)
3. Złoże Lewatit - S1567 żywica jonowymienna monosferyczna
4. Dla mojej 4 osobowej rodziny ze zużyciem 12-14m3 miesięcznie - 25l zbiornik

Wychodzi na to, że (jeśli to się potwierdzi) takie oto zmiękczacze wchodzą w grę:

1. Aqua-Soft Basic 25-wersja objętościowa, przepływ 1,3m3/h https://aqua-soft.com.pl/aqua-soft-b...yw-1-3m-h.html
- głowica Clack Pallas (tu nie mam pewności)
- złoże ponoć Lewatit, ale nie mam potwierdzenia
- 25l objętość żywicy

2. Global Water Zmiękczacz Clack Pallas EI https://sklep.osmoza.pl/zmiekczacz-c...ei-p-1076.html
- głowica Clack Pallas
- złoże Purolite C100E - to chyba nie mono
- 25l objętość żywicy

3. Viessman Aquahome 20 N https://aquahome.pl/produkty/aquahome-20-n/ - ponoć Eco Water dla nich to robi, nie mam potwierdzenia jaka głowica i złoże, ale obiło mi się o uszy, że polecany tu na forum, a cena przystępna
- głowica nie wiem
- złoże nie wiem
- objętość złoża - 22l
- producent Eco Water, to na plus

Wynalazki typu Ecoperla System wykluczyłem po początkowym entuzjastycznym przyjęciu, bo faktycznie jak założyciel tego tematu wcześniej zauważył koleś niezły marketing zapodaje, a nie wiadomo jakie to faktycznie podzespoły (głowica)

Czy dobrze kombinuję? Proszę jeśli wiecie o napisanie jakie podzespoły ma Viessman oraz czy 1 ma żywicę mono.
Chyba, że coś innego polecicie, ale jak czytam to forum, to chyba te modele są do zaakceptowania.

Pozdrawiam
Przemek Gajewski

----------


## KLARSAN

> 1. Głowica najlepiej Clack
> 2. Regeneracja sterowana objętościowo (Clack CI) lub objętościowo z dodatkowa logiką czasową (Clack Pallas), UP-FLOW czyli przeciwprądowa (poprawcie mnie jeśli coś przekręcam)
> 3. Złoże Lewatit - S1567 żywica jonowymienna monosferyczna
> 4. Dla mojej 4 osobowej rodziny ze zużyciem 12-14m3 miesięcznie - 25l zbiornik


Może Pan w swoich rozważaniach uwzględnić serię Softower marki Ecoperla. Model Softower S Posiada 30 litrów złoża i ma głowicę Clack Pallas z regeneracją upflow.

----------


## qbek17

> Tak podpowiedzieli mi fachowcy z .... Jest on bardziej wydajny i jego regeneracja jest tańsza. Być może tobie poleciliby coś innego – warto zapytać o opinię specjalistów pracujących w tym sklepie. Są naprawdę pomocni i znają się na wykonywanej pracy.


To powiedzieli bzdury bo wcale nie jest bardziej wydajny od innych ani koszt regeneracji niczym się nie różni.

----------


## LKB

Drodzy koledzy-eksperci, jak żyć? Co wybrać?? Bo już zaczynam wariować...

Dom, 4 osoby, wodociąg (14-15 dH), woda z płukania będzie raczej wypompowywana na podwórko (razem z wodą z pralki).

*Tabelka z parametrami i cenami zmiękczaczy:*
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1bS...9a8GFErdnzpI8l

Takie sensowne (albo i nie) urządzenia znalazłem, ale może jest jeszcze jakaś lepsza alternatywa? A może przynajmniej ktoś wie, gdzie są lepsze ceny?
Być może ktoś też zna na pewno brakujące informacje?
Czekam jeszcze na odpowiedź od Aqua Soft, bo ich ulotka nie jest do końca zbieżna z opisem w ofercie na stronie.
SoftAqua 22 ma chyba wszystko co potrzeba (choć najmniej akurat jestem pewien głowicy i żywicy), ale cena jest zaporowa!

Nie muszę chyba opisywać jak bardzo będę wdzięczny za pomoc...
Pozdrawiam wszystkich!

----------


## qbek17

> Dom, 4 osoby, wodociąg (14-15 dH),


Zakładając zużycie miesięczne na poziomie 10 m3, w zupełności wystarczy zmiękczacz z 25 litrami złoża.




> woda z płukania będzie raczej wypompowywana na podwórko (razem z wodą z pralki).


Nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem... "na podwórko" czyli gdzie? do oczyszczalni? do szamba?
Ścieki ze zmiękczacza zawierają dużo chlorków i raczej nie nadają się do wylewania "na trawę" (podobnie chyba jak woda z pralki?).




> *Tabelka z parametrami i cenami zmiękczaczy:*


Ja rozumiem, że jakoś trzeba podjąć decyzję, ale porównywanie naciąganych parametrów nie ma sensu... z ciekawostek to to że chińska głowica BNT stała się "francuską i to robioną na bazie amerykańskiej"...




> Takie sensowne (albo i nie) urządzenia znalazłem, ale może jest jeszcze jakaś lepsza alternatywa? A może przynajmniej ktoś wie, gdzie są lepsze ceny?
> Być może ktoś też zna na pewno brakujące informacje?
> Czekam jeszcze na odpowiedź od Aqua Soft, bo ich ulotka nie jest do końca zbieżna z opisem w ofercie na stronie.
> SoftAqua 22 ma chyba wszystko co potrzeba (choć najmniej akurat jestem pewien głowicy i żywicy), ale cena jest zaporowa!


To co jest istotne przy wyborze zmiękczacza to głowica i złoże (oraz jego ilość dobrana do Twoich potrzeb). Sensowne głowice to Clack i Erie (chociaż ja bym polecał bardziej Clacka). 
Jeśli chodzi o złoże to najlepiej żeby było monosferyczne, a takie w zasadzie robią 3 firmy na świecie, z czego dwie są dostępne w Polsce, a tylko jedna jest szeroko dostępna - Lewatit S1567 firmy Lanxess. 
Dodatkowe funkcje jak regeneracja przeciwprądowa czy suchy zbiornik soli to tylko bajery, które w domowych warunkach nie dadzą Ci żadnej odczuwalnej oszczędności czy łatwiejszej obsługi (a czasami, przy nieumiejętnym ustawieniu procesu, mogą tylko napsuć krwi...). Inne parametry (zużycie soli czy wody) zależą od ustawień głowicy i nie są "stałą cechą" danego modelu. Można to regulować.

----------


## LKB

> Zakładając zużycie miesięczne na poziomie 10 m3, w zupełności wystarczy zmiękczacz z 25 litrami złoża.


Na takim się skupiłem.




> Nie wiem czy dobrze zrozumiałem... "na podwórko" czyli gdzie? do oczyszczalni? do szamba?
> Ścieki ze zmiękczacza zawierają dużo chlorków i raczej nie nadają się do wylewania "na trawę" (podobnie chyba jak woda z pralki?).


No właśnie woda z pralki od dwudziestu lat leje się na trawę i w tym miejscu trawa rośnie najlepiej... Reszta podwórka latem mocno wysycha.




> z ciekawostek to to że chińska głowica BNT stała się "francuską i to robioną na bazie amerykańskiej"...


Słowa sprzedawcy  :wink: 




> To co jest istotne przy wyborze zmiękczacza to głowica i złoże (oraz jego ilość dobrana do Twoich potrzeb). Sensowne głowice to Clack i Erie (chociaż ja bym polecał bardziej Clacka). 
> Jeśli chodzi o złoże to najlepiej żeby było monosferyczne, a takie w zasadzie robią 3 firmy na świecie, z czego dwie są dostępne w Polsce, a tylko jedna jest szeroko dostępna - Lewatit S1567 firmy Lanxess.


Dlatego właśnie Aqua-Soft Basic 25 jest u mnie na pierwszym miejscu.




> Dodatkowe funkcje jak regeneracja przeciwprądowa czy suchy zbiornik soli to tylko bajery, które w domowych warunkach nie dadzą Ci żadnej odczuwalnej oszczędności czy łatwiejszej obsługi (a czasami, przy nieumiejętnym ustawieniu procesu, mogą tylko napsuć krwi...).


Serio? Czyli nieprawdą jest, że up-flow wydajniej regeneruje złoże?? (pomijając oszczędności)

A'propos oszczędności - jaki % zużycia soli i wody może dać dobrze ustawiony up-flow?

Z kolei co przemawia za mokrym zbiornikiem soli? Jakie są jego zalety i wady?




> Inne parametry (zużycie soli czy wody) zależą od ustawień głowicy i nie są "stałą cechą" danego modelu. Można to regulować.


A poza tym zależą od jakości wody, jej zużycia i wielu innych czynników, pod które właśnie dostosowuje się te ustawienia... To wiem. Podałem je tylko orientacyjnie, by się orientować co producenci sobie wypisują.

----------


## qbek17

> Czyli nieprawdą jest, że up-flow wydajniej regeneruje złoże?? (pomijając oszczędności)


Napisałem, że tak jest "w domowych warunkach". Upflow wydajniej regeneruje bo ma lepsze wykorzystanie solanki i uwarstwienia złoża. Ale jak jakiś super sprzedawca jako pierwszy etap regeneracji ustawia płukanie wsteczne (które wymiesza złoże) to żadnego uwarstwienia już nie ma... Jeśli się to dobrze ustawi to można uzyskać oszczędności na soli rzędu 30 g/l żywicy na regenerację - chociaż to i tak zawsze są widełki... do tego dochodzi jakaś rezerwa (bo przecież w domu nikt nie monitoruje codziennie jakości wody) i cały zysk jest znikomy. Co innego w przemyśle czy większych instalacjach.




> Z kolei co przemawia za mokrym zbiornikiem soli? Jakie są jego zalety i wady?


Znów - jeśli jest to prawidłowo ustawione to nie ma żadnych różnic w obu wersjach. Ale zdarzają się magicy, którzy ustawiają suchy zbiornik soli, i nie dają żadnego czasu na rozpuszczenie soli tylko od razu po napełnieniu zbiornika zaczyna się zasysanie tej solanki. A taki roztwór jest bardzo słabo nasycony solą i regeneracja ma znikomą skuteczność.
Więc patrząc z drugiej strony - mokry zbiornik soli daje pewność, że roztwór soli jest nasycony.

----------


## LKB

> Znów - jeśli jest to prawidłowo ustawione to nie ma żadnych różnic w obu wersjach.  (...)
> Więc patrząc z drugiej strony - mokry zbiornik soli daje pewność, że roztwór soli jest nasycony.


To zapytam inaczej, może trochę naiwnie, po co więc stosuje się suchy zbiornik? Sól dłużej pozostaje w lepszej kondycji, czy o co chodzi...?

//A co do napełniania zbiornika, to w Akwa (Radom) mimochodem mi powiedzieli, że zbiornik napełniają na 4 h przed regeneracją.
Na stronie Ecoperla zaś wyczytałem... 15 minut, jeśli dobrze pamiętam.

----------


## LKB

> Napisałem, że tak jest "w domowych warunkach". Upflow wydajniej regeneruje bo ma lepsze wykorzystanie solanki i uwarstwienia złoża. Ale jak jakiś super sprzedawca jako pierwszy etap regeneracji ustawia płukanie wsteczne (które wymiesza złoże) to żadnego uwarstwienia już nie ma... Jeśli się to dobrze ustawi to można uzyskać oszczędności na soli rzędu 30 g/l żywicy na regenerację - chociaż to i tak zawsze są widełki... do tego dochodzi jakaś rezerwa (bo przecież w domu nikt nie monitoruje codziennie jakości wody) i cały zysk jest znikomy. Co innego w przemyśle czy większych instalacjach.


Czyli reasumując co myślisz o tym, gdybym się zdecydował na Aqua Soft Basic Maxi Plus 25 - czy to najlepszy wybór?
A jeśli tak, to jaką konfigurację radziłbyś mi wziąć - ustawiony na up-flow czy nie? Z suchym zbiornikiem czy też nie?

Dzięki za wszystkie komentarze i opinie!

----------


## qbek17

> To zapytam inaczej, może trochę naiwnie, po co więc stosuje się suchy zbiornik? Sól dłużej pozostaje w lepszej kondycji, czy o co chodzi...?


Szczerze... to nie ma to większych zalet poza marketingiem. Może komuś lepiej ze świadomością, że nie trzyma w zbiorniku wody przez 2 tygodnie? (chociaż to nie tyle woda co nasycona solanka...)




> //A co do napełniania zbiornika, to w Akwa (Radom) mimochodem mi powiedzieli, że zbiornik napełniają na 4 h przed regeneracją.
> Na stronie Ecoperla zaś wyczytałem... 15 minut, jeśli dobrze pamiętam.


I co ma pomyśleć "zwykły klient"? Pewnie, że jak robi to samo w 15 minut zamiast 4 h to jest to jakiś lepszy sprzęt...? A fizyki nie oszukasz...

----------


## emigrus

Niby niektórym robią się mosty solne w tzw. mokrych zbiornikach. Takie zjawisko nie występuje w tzw. suchym zbiorniku. Ile w tym prawdy to nie wiem. Tak czy siak, czy to mokry zbiornik cyz suchy to dzień przed regeneracją może warto poszturchać tabletki solne w zbiorniku. Nie sypać pełnego zbiornika.

----------


## qbek17

> Niby niektórym robią się mosty solne w tzw. mokrych zbiornikach. Takie zjawisko nie występuje w tzw. suchym zbiorniku. Ile w tym prawdy to nie wiem. Tak czy siak, czy to mokry zbiornik cyz suchy to dzień przed regeneracją może warto poszturchać tabletki solne w zbiorniku. Nie sypać pełnego zbiornika.


Te mityczne "mosty solne" to dobry chwyt marketingowy... wszyscy o nich słyszeli, ale jeszcze nie spotkałem nikogo kto by faktycznie miał z tym problem. 
Tak jak piszesz - wystarczy raz na jakiś czas (choćby na kilka miesięcy) szturchnąć zbiornik z solą i żadnego mostu nie będzie  :smile:

----------


## LKB

Może to niezupełnie w tym wątku być powinno, ale skoro jesteśmy przy zmiękczaczach, to jak jest ze zdrowotnością takiej wody po zmiękczeniu?
Zdrowsza jest jedynie po zmiękczaczu (ale tu mamy dużo sodu...) czy po odwróconej osmozie (pozbawiona prawie wszelkich minerałów)?
Jako źródło załóżmy standardową, dopuszczalną wodę wodociągową o twardość 14-15 dH.
Co do RO nawet z mineralizatorami - nie oszukujmy się, jest to raczej kwestia walorów smakowych, bo tych minerałów w wodzie będzie znikoma ilość - zapewne do standardowej wody źródlanej jej daleko, o wodzie mineralnej nie wspominając  :wink:

----------


## qbek17

> Może to niezupełnie w tym wątku być powinno, ale skoro jesteśmy przy zmiękczaczach, to jak jest ze zdrowotnością takiej wody po zmiękczeniu?
> Zdrowsza jest jedynie po zmiękczaczu (ale tu mamy dużo sodu...) czy po odwróconej osmozie (pozbawiona prawie wszelkich minerałów)?
> Jako źródło załóżmy standardową, dopuszczalną wodę wodociągową o twardość 14-15 dH.
> Co do RO nawet z mineralizatorami - nie oszukujmy się, jest to raczej kwestia walorów smakowych, bo tych minerałów w wodzie będzie znikoma ilość - zapewne do standardowej wody źródlanej jej daleko, o wodzie mineralnej nie wspominając


U każdego będzie inaczej ze zdrowiem... jak ktoś musi uważać na sód to woda po RO będzie "zdrowsza" bo bez sodu. Jak ktoś potrzebuje dużo wapnia i magnezu to lepiej żeby pił wodę twardą. Itd.
Dla zdrowego człowieka przy zbilansowanej diecie nie będzie to miało aż tak dużego znaczenia. W końcu ile takiej wody (prosto z kranu) wypija dziennie? Nie liczymy wody w napojach, zupach czy w innych zastosowaniach...

----------


## emigrus

Woda nie jest głównym źródłem wapnia i magnezu, więc brak tych minerałów w wodzie po zmiękczeniu nie ma kompletnego znaczenia. Z tym sodem też bez znaczenia dla osób zdrowych. Jedynie ludzie z nadciśnieniem(czy niedociśnieniem?) nie powinni pić takiej wody. Woda z odwróconej osmozy to już totalnie woda "martwa" pozbawiona wszystkiego. 
Mam od 1,5 tygodnia zmiękczacz, zmiękczam póki co do zera i woda ani nie jest słona, ani gorzka. Zawsze można zmieszać wodę surową ze zmiękczoną.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jak ktoś potrzebuje dużo wapnia i magnezu to lepiej żeby pił wodę twardą. Itd.


Załóżmy, że komuś z kranu leje się Nałęczowianka. Ma 110mg/l wapnia. 
Dla porównania mleko ma 120mg ale na 100g. Ser żółty zawiera 807mg/100g wapnia.
Do tego nadmierne picie wody wypłukuje minerały a żeby dostarczyć dziennego zapotrzebowania np. na wapń to trzeba by wypić 9 litrów codziennie. Tylko dobre pytanie, ile z tego z nas wyleci przy piciu takiej ilości wody.

To marketing producentów wody mineralnej, bo woda nie jest istotnym źródłem minerałów w naszej diecie.

----------


## emigrus

Jak ktoś chce bawić się w jakieś prozdrowotne aspkety wody z własnego kranu to jak już to można podbić jej pH np. ponad 9. Taka woda staje się zasadową/alkaliczną. Niby odkwasza organizm. Czy taka woda jest naprawdę prozdrowotna to też nie do końca wiadomo. Nie zostało to chyba udowodnione naukowo do końca. W sieci jest dużo pseudo "mądrych" co mocno reklamują wodę alakliczną, że wszystko leczy, blablabla, itd.

----------


## LKB

Ale faktem chyba też jest, że woda pozbawiona minerałów staje się agresywna, tzn. znacznie mocniej wypłukuje z organizmu minerały, które już tam są, bo mocno je absorbuje.

Co do odwróconej osmozy niektórzy uważają, że owszem, wypłukuje, ale wypłukuje też "złe rzeczy", i że ostateczny bilans i tak wychodzi na plus.

----------


## qbek17

> Ale faktem chyba też jest, że woda pozbawiona minerałów staje się agresywna, tzn. znacznie mocniej wypłukuje z organizmu minerały, które już tam są, bo mocno je absorbuje.
> 
> Co do odwróconej osmozy niektórzy uważają, że owszem, wypłukuje, ale wypłukuje też "złe rzeczy", i że ostateczny bilans i tak wychodzi na plus.


Ta agresywność to chyba mit... Ja rozumiem zasady fizyczne (wyrównywanie stężeń) ale to co się dzieje w układzie trawiennym człowieka nie zawsze jest identyczne z tym co się dzieje w szklance wody... od tego masz jelita, nerki i inne narządy, żeby sobie regulować bilans minerałów.

----------


## LKB

> Ta agresywność to chyba mit... Ja rozumiem zasady fizyczne (wyrównywanie stężeń) ale to co się dzieje w układzie trawiennym człowieka nie zawsze jest identyczne z tym co się dzieje w szklance wody... od tego masz jelita, nerki i inne narządy, żeby sobie regulować bilans minerałów.


Na pewno to nie to samo co w szklance wody, ale jednak dieta ewidentnie wpływa tak na niedobór minerałów czy innych składników odżywczych, jak i na ich nadmiar  (np. hipernatremia).
W końcu 9 litrów wody jest dawką śmiertelną dla człowieka, podobnie jak szklanka soli.
"Wszystko jest trucizną i nic nią nie jest"

----------


## Nataly

Witam, dom 3-4 osoby (częściej 3), 1 łazienka, zużycie wody ok. 10-12 m3/mies. twardość ok. 15 st N, chcemy zejść do minimalnej twardości. ale nie zerowej  -mamy 2 typy:
1. Aqua-Soft Basic 25
2. AQUAHOME 20-N
Czytałam, że Viessmann wymaga drogich przeglądów a Aqua-Soft ? B. proszę o ocenę ww. produktów, ew. propozycję innych. Pozdrowienia.

----------


## qbek17

> Witam, dom 3-4 osoby (częściej 3), 1 łazienka, zużycie wody ok. 10-12 m3/mies. twardość ok. 15 st N, chcemy zejść do minimalnej twardości. ale nie zerowej  -mamy 2 typy:
> 1. Aqua-Soft Basic 25
> 2. AQUAHOME 20-N
> Czytałam, że Viessmann wymaga drogich przeglądów a Aqua-Soft ? B. proszę o ocenę ww. produktów, ew. propozycję innych. Pozdrowienia.


Odpowiedź masz w drugim wątku...

----------


## cezp

> I od wczoraj działa już u mnie nowy zmiękczacz "home made" i jest już nawet po 2 regeneracjach (startowej i sprawdzającej). Wygląda, że woda od razu zrobiła się mięciutka - ale w dłuższej perspektywie to pewnie jeszcze będziemy obserwować efekty (typu czajnik, prysznice, zmywarka, itp.)
> 
> Załącznik 396331


Możesz powiedzieć coś więcej o swoim rozwiązaniu ?

Szukam zmiękczacza do domku z 3 prysznicami, 4 osoby, miesięczne zużycie ~16m^3. Woda wodociągowa z testów kropelkowych mi wychodzi 29°dH.
Najlepiej z złożem Lewatit oraz głowicą Clack.

Co prawda nie przypominam sobie aby z 3 pryszniców jednocześnie korzystać ale chciałbym żeby wydajność była >3m^3/h.

Najbliżej moim wymaganiom znalazłem Blue Water 30l z głowicą Clack oraz złożem Purolite.

Może jest możliwość wykonania DIY na półproduktach? Głowica, Bypass, zbiornik, złoże, oraz zbiornik na solankę ?

----------


## qbek17

> Szukam zmiękczacza do domku z 3 prysznicami, 4 osoby, miesięczne zużycie ~16m^3. Woda wodociągowa z testów kropelkowych mi wychodzi 29°dH. Najlepiej z złożem Lewatit oraz głowicą Clack.
> 
> Co prawda nie przypominam sobie aby z 3 pryszniców jednocześnie korzystać ale chciałbym żeby wydajność była >3m^3/h.


3 prysznice działające jednocześnie to przepływ rzędu 1,3 m3/h  :smile:  Więcej raczej nie potrzebujesz...  :smile: 

Ale przy tak wysokiej twardości i zużyciu, chcąc mieć regenerację co 10-12 dni, potrzebujesz zmiękczacz z 50 litrami złoża... a to jednocześnie daje wydajność chwilową na poziomie 3 m3/h  :smile: 




> Może jest możliwość wykonania DIY na półproduktach? Głowica, Bypass, zbiornik, złoże, oraz zbiornik na solankę ?


Wszystko jest możliwe  :smile:

----------


## rbush

Witam serdecznie  :welcome:  Jestem tu nowy więc proszę o wyrozumiałość. Planuję zakup zmiękczacza i mam nadzieję uzyskać pomoc w doborze optymalnego modelu. Potrzebuję zmiękczacza dla trzyosobowej rodziny (niedługo tylko dwie), woda o twardości 19-25 °n. Problem w tym, że zmiękczacz muszę zmieścić w szafce pod blatem kuchennym - innej opcji nie ma. Do dyspozycji mam 68 cm na wysokość i 55 cm na głębokość (szerokość nie stanowi problemu). Do tej pory wytypowałem kilka modeli, które wydaje się, że się zmieszczą.:
EcoLuxe 1017CosmoWATER standard 15Ecoperla Slimline CS 14Erie IQsoft Eco 12
IQSoft ma abstrakcyjną cenę ponad 4,5 tys. Moim faworytem jak na razie jest  CosmoWATER, choć jeszcze nie mam pewności czy się zmieści na głębokość. Ma 49,5 cm, ale zakładam, że to wymiar bez by-passu. Nie wiem ile trzeba dodać.
Co sądzicie o takim wyborze? Może znacie jakieś inne kompaktowe modele, które by miały odpowiednie wymiary?

----------


## plebyy

Witam. 
Większość forumowiczów instaluje zmiękczacze w domkach przed kotłami, a ja mam zamiar zainstalować takie urządzenie w mieszkaniu blokowym, miejsca skromnie, rodzina 2+2, 7-8 m3 zużycia zimnej wody, głowica najlepiej Clack Pallas i złoże Lewatit S1567.
Co polecacie do bloku, czy ma to sens i czy można zamienić złoże z gorszego na monosferyczne czy raczej rodzaj złoża przypisany jest do danego modelu zmiękczacza.

----------


## szymas

Witam, proszę o pomoc w wyborze zmiękczacza do wody, 2 osoby dorosłe + 2 dzieci, miesięczne zużycie wody 10m3, woda doprowadzona z wodociągów miejskich, odprowadzana do kanalizacji. Chciałbym zaraz za licznikiem podłączyć zmiękczacz, tak, aby rozprowadzał miękką wodę na wszystkie urządzenia w domu, m.in.pralka, zmywarka, zlew w kuchni, dwie umywalki, wanna, kocioł na pellet. Załączam wyniki badania wody jakie uzyskałem z wodociągów. Czy wybór Aqua-Soft Basic 25 będzie dobrym wyborem, a może jest coś innego warte uwagi do 3 000 zł?

----------


## qbek17

> Witam. 
> Większość forumowiczów instaluje zmiękczacze w domkach przed kotłami, a ja mam zamiar zainstalować takie urządzenie w mieszkaniu blokowym, miejsca skromnie, rodzina 2+2, 7-8 m3 zużycia zimnej wody, głowica najlepiej Clack Pallas i złoże Lewatit S1567.
> Co polecacie do bloku, czy ma to sens i czy można zamienić złoże z gorszego na monosferyczne czy raczej rodzaj złoża przypisany jest do danego modelu zmiękczacza.


Żeby dobrać rozmiar potrzebna jest jeszcze twardość wody.
Da się to zrobić w bloku (sam tak mam) i ma to sens. Co do złoża to zależy - niektóre modele mają przypisany jego typ, a inne mają do wyboru. Zawsze możesz też zamówić zmiękczacz pod swoje konkretne wymagania.

----------


## qbek17

> Witam, proszę o pomoc w wyborze zmiękczacza do wody, 2 osoby dorosłe + 2 dzieci, miesięczne zużycie wody 10m3, woda doprowadzona z wodociągów miejskich, odprowadzana do kanalizacji. Chciałbym zaraz za licznikiem podłączyć zmiękczacz, tak, aby rozprowadzał miękką wodę na wszystkie urządzenia w domu, m.in.pralka, zmywarka, zlew w kuchni, dwie umywalki, wanna, kocioł na pellet. Załączam wyniki badania wody jakie uzyskałem z wodociągów. Czy wybór Aqua-Soft Basic 25 będzie dobrym wyborem, a może jest coś innego warte uwagi do 3 000 zł?


Ten model będzie wystarczający.

----------


## wenciu

Witam,

Proszę o pomoc w doborze zmiękczacza.

Użytkownicy: 2+2

Parametry wody: 8,5 mvl/l
                               23,8° stopni niemieckich

Śr. zużycie: ~ 8-9m3 / mc

Odprowadzanie ścieków: szambo

Propozycje urządzeń:
- Aqua-Soft Basic 25-wersja objętościowa
- Aqua-Soft Basic 30-wersja objętościowa
- chętnie rozważne inne sensowne alternatywy

Z góry dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## qbek17

> Witam,
> 
> Proszę o pomoc w doborze zmiękczacza.
> 
> Użytkownicy: 2+2
> 
> Parametry wody: 8,5 mvl/l
>                                23,8° stopni niemieckich
> 
> ...


Masz wysoką twardość i raczej szukaj większego modelu...

----------


## Skr_D

> Witam,
> 
> Proszę o pomoc w doborze zmiękczacza.
> 
> Użytkownicy: 2+2
> 
> Parametry wody: 8,5 mvl/l
>                                23,8° stopni niemieckich
> 
> ...


Przy szambie istotna jest ilość wody zużywanej do regeneracji. W związku z tym polecam Ci zapoznać się z ofertą EcoWater z linii eVolution, które posiadają innowacyjne rozwiązanie, zapewniające bardzo niskie zużycie soli i wody do regeneracji.

----------


## KLARSAN

> Witam,
> 
> Proszę o pomoc w doborze zmiękczacza.
> 
> Użytkownicy: 2+2
> 
> Parametry wody: 8,5 mvl/l
>                                23,8° stopni niemieckich
> 
> ...


Jeżeli szukasz czegoś więcej niż sam zmiękczacz wody to możesz zwrócić uwagę na urządzenie 2 w 1 Ecoperla Hero. Produkt posiada wszystkie systemy oszczędzania wody i soli na regenerację.

----------


## jack_

Było tutaj poruszone:
Jako nadciśnieniowiec krwi są jakieś przeciwwskazania do picia wody zmiękczonej?
Czy taka woda przekłada się jedynie na łyżeczki soli?
Zakładając, że wypiję 1 litr kranówki dziennie, gdzie i tak leję ją obecnie do dzbanka Brita z filtrem, będzie to miało w ogóle jakiś wpływ?
Ogólnie zawsze zaleca się minimalizację użycia soli takim osobom, ale prawdę mówiąc wystarczy kupić wędlinę, fast-fooda czy podobne i wciągamy o wiele więcej soli niż ew. tej z wody - czy ja to rozumiem prawidłowo?

22-23dH -> 6-7dH, instalacja miedziana

----------


## qbek17

> Było tutaj poruszone:
> Jako nadciśnieniowiec krwi są jakieś przeciwwskazania do picia wody zmiękczonej?
> Czy taka woda przekłada się jedynie na łyżeczki soli?
> Zakładając, że wypiję 1 litr kranówki dziennie, gdzie i tak leję ją obecnie do dzbanka Brita z filtrem, będzie to miało w ogóle jakiś wpływ?
> Ogólnie zawsze zaleca się minimalizację użycia soli takim osobom, ale prawdę mówiąc wystarczy kupić wędlinę, fast-fooda czy podobne i wciągamy o wiele więcej soli niż ew. tej z wody - czy ja to rozumiem prawidłowo?
> 
> 22-23dH -> 6-7dH, instalacja miedziana


Kwestie zdrowia to sprawa bardzo indywidualna. 
Za to zmiękczenie wody to coś bardzo policzalnego. W uproszczeniu wymiana jonowa polega na zastąpieniu jonów wapnia i magnezu, jonami sodu (to nie jest to samo co sól kuchenna). Zmiękczenie o 1 dH to w przybliżeniu dodanie do wody ok 8 mg/l sodu (Na). Norma dla sodu w wodzie pitnej to 200 mg/l. Czyli zmiękczenie o 17 dH to dodanie ok 136 mg sodu. Jeśli w wodzie surowej był już sód to on się dodaje do tej wartości. 
Jeśli w wodzie surowej były chlorki to one mogą się połączyć z sodem tworząc sól (NaCl). To nie oznacza od razu wody słonej - nadal mówimy o minimalnych ilościach, często poniżej granicy wyczuwalności. 
Czy taka ilość sodu (pomnożona przez ilość litrów wypitej wody) może mieć wpływ na zdrowie? Nie odpowiem... bo to kwestia indywidualna. Ale zawsze można porównać powyższe wartości z zawartością sodu w innych produktach spożywczych i samemu sobie odpowiedzieć.

----------


## bobim

Dorosłem do zakupu zmiękczacza zarówno umysłowo jak i finansowo. Chciałbym coś przede wszystkim nie zawodnego a i taniego w eksploatacji. Wygląd nie ma znaczenia, miejsce też by się znalazło.

Badanie robiłem w sanepidzie 03.2018 roku (zdarli ze mnie, masakra prawie dwie stówy)

Mętność	NTU	6,15
pH	-	7,1
Przewodność właściwa elektryczna w 25 ˚C	µS/cm	648
Amonowy jon	mg /l 	0,56
Azotany	mg /l 	0,28
Twardość ogólna	mg/l 	286
Żelazo	µg /l 	891
Mangan	µg /l 	400

Więc konieczny był filtr, wybrałem filtr 011 aqva system z Podkowy Leśnej, ręcznie płukany ale nie przeszkadza mi to.
Teraz chcę zmiękczyć tą wodę. Woda jest krystalicznie czyta ale czy mangan i żelazo są w normach nie badałem. Czy kupując zmiękczacz mógłbym uszkodzić złoże gdyby któreś z tych parametrów było za wysokie?

Doczytałem już, że głowica najlepiej clack i złoże Lewatit ale czy jakiś konkretny model? Jest tego ogrom i ceny też są różne. Tak jak pisałem nie zależy mi kompletnie na wyglądzie ale automatyczne płukanie to tak.

Nie wiem też czy chcę zmiękczać do zera ale chyba nie. Przez ponad 1,5 roku piłem tą wodę prosto z kranu mimo braku badań bakteriologicznych, przestałem jak złapałem anginę i nie powróciłem jeszcze do picia  :Smile: , więc prosto z kranu nikt jej nie pije. 

Rodzina 5 osobowa dwoje dorosłych i 3 dzieci. 4, 2 i 1 rok ale myśmy przyszłościowo.

----------


## KLARSAN

> Dorosłem do zakupu zmiękczacza zarówno umysłowo jak i finansowo. Chciałbym coś przede wszystkim nie zawodnego a i taniego w eksploatacji. Wygląd nie ma znaczenia, miejsce też by się znalazło.
> 
> Badanie robiłem w sanepidzie 03.2018 roku (zdarli ze mnie, masakra prawie dwie stówy)
> 
> Mętność	NTU	6,15
> pH	-	7,1
> Przewodność właściwa elektryczna w 25 ˚C	µS/cm	648
> Amonowy jon	mg /l 	0,56
> Azotany	mg /l 	0,28
> ...


Zmiękczacz w przypadku wody ze studni o takich parametrach to słaby pomysł ze względu na przekroczenia stężęnia żelaza oraz manganu. Z czasem eksploatacji zmiękczacza będzie dochodziło do uszkadzania złoża. W tym celu sugerujemy zdecydowanie zastosowanie urządzenia wielofunkcyjnego. Proponujemy serię Multitower marki Ecoperla. 
Jon amonowy również jest poza normą także on tez powoduje, że woda nie nadaje się do picia.

----------


## bobim

Ale pisałem, że mam filtr 011 aqva system, żelazo i mangan miał mi zbijać a jon amonowy albo przeoczyłem albo też miał coś z tym robić ale nie kojarzę tego. Więc wodę mam filtrowaną.

►	trzy warstwy dolomitu - każda z nich o innej granulacji,
►	jedna warstwa piasku kwarcowego,
►	jedna warstwa naturalnych rud manganu,
►	jedna warstwa dolomitu prażonego.

czy w takiej konfiguracji jon amonowy powinien być usunięty? To studnia głębinowa ok 28m dlatego chyba założyłem, że poza manganem i żelazem nic tam nie przeszkadza w piciu. I co teraz z tym amonem?

Czy po moim filtrze dalej mogę myśleć o zmiękczaczu?

Czy woda 286 twardość to problem dla pieca dwufunkcyjnego i pralki? Do jakiej wartości domyślnie obniża się twardość żeby nadawała się do gotowania?

----------


## KLARSAN

> Ale pisałem, że mam filtr 011 aqva system, żelazo i mangan miał mi zbijać a jon amonowy albo przeoczyłem albo też miał coś z tym robić ale nie kojarzę tego. Więc wodę mam filtrowaną.
> 
> ►	trzy warstwy dolomitu - każda z nich o innej granulacji,
> ►	jedna warstwa piasku kwarcowego,
> ►	jedna warstwa naturalnych rud manganu,
> ►	jedna warstwa dolomitu prażonego.
> 
> czy w takiej konfiguracji jon amonowy powinien być usunięty? To studnia głębinowa ok 28m dlatego chyba założyłem, że poza manganem i żelazem nic tam nie przeszkadza w piciu. I co teraz z tym amonem?
> 
> ...


Posiadana przez Ciebie stacja nie usunie jonu amonowego. W celu jego usunięcia powinieneś zastosować stację wielofunkcyjną, która oprócz tego zmiękczy Ci jeszcze wodę. Zwróć uwagę na ofertę marki Ecoperla Multitower. 

Twarda woda zawsze będzie obniżać żywotność urządzeń korzystających z wody. Domyślnie obniża się twardość wody do 60 mg CaCO3/l, czyli dolnej granicy normy.

Jeżeli chciałbyś otrzymać ofertę, to zapraszam do bezpośredniego kontaktu.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## bobim

Od wczoraj czytam o jonach amoniakowych. Doczytałem, że może on występować naturalnie a ponieważ norma to 0,5 a ja mam 0,56 przed montażem filtra i napowietrzaniem to może nie powinien być to problem gdyż chyba całkiem niedawno ta norma wynosiła 1,5 mg/l? Czy mój tok rozumowania jest dobry?

Myślałem o zmiękczaczu już złoże lewatit i głowica clacka priorytety a tu nagle zmiana. Nie wiem jak by to było ze złożem wielofunkcyjnym? Jaka różnica między nimi wstępnie czytałem, że dobre złoże to chyba crystal coś tam. Czy zużycie soli w porównaniu do zmiękczacza jest znacznie większe i jak z wytrzymałością tego złoża?

Czy zakup mojego filtra to były wyrzucone pieniądze i od razu trzeba było wybrać wielofunkcyjny filtr?

----------


## KLARSAN

> Od wczoraj czytam o jonach amoniakowych. Doczytałem, że może on występować naturalnie a ponieważ norma to 0,5 a ja mam 0,56 przed montażem filtra i napowietrzaniem to może nie powinien być to problem gdyż chyba całkiem niedawno ta norma wynosiła 1,5 mg/l? Czy mój tok rozumowania jest dobry?
> 
> Myślałem o zmiękczaczu już złoże lewatit i głowica clacka priorytety a tu nagle zmiana. Nie wiem jak by to było ze złożem wielofunkcyjnym? Jaka różnica między nimi wstępnie czytałem, że dobre złoże to chyba crystal coś tam. Czy zużycie soli w porównaniu do zmiękczacza jest znacznie większe i jak z wytrzymałością tego złoża?
> 
> Czy zakup mojego filtra to były wyrzucone pieniądze i od razu trzeba było wybrać wielofunkcyjny filtr?


Rozporządzenie Ministra Zdrowia z dnia 11 grudnia 2017 r. w sprawie jakości wody przeznaczonej do spożycia przez ludzi (Dz.U. z 2017 r. Poz. 2294) mówi o maksymalnym dopuszczalnym stężeniu jonu amonowego na poziomie 0,5 mg/l i tego należy się trzymać. Na tej podstawie można wywnioskować, że Twoja woda nie jest zdatna do spożywania. 

Złoże w stacji wielofunkcyjnej różni się działaniem od tego w zmiękczaczu. W stacji wielofunkcyjnej masz do czynienia z mieszanką złóż jonowymiennych, które zapewniają nie tylko zmiękczanie wody, ale również usuwanie z niej żelaza, manganu, czy właśnie jonu amonowego. Zużycie soli w stacji wielofunkcyjnej w porównaniu do zmiękczacza jest praktycznie na tym samym poziomie.

Moim zdaniem nie wyrzuciłeś pieniędzy, gdyż stężenie manganu w Twojej wodzie jest sporo przekroczone, więc dwustopniowa stacja ma tutaj jak najbardziej sens.

----------


## qbek17

> Ale pisałem, że mam filtr 011 aqva system, żelazo i mangan miał mi zbijać a jon amonowy albo przeoczyłem albo też miał coś z tym robić ale nie kojarzę tego. Więc wodę mam filtrowaną.
> 
> ►    trzy warstwy dolomitu - każda z nich o innej granulacji,
> ►    jedna warstwa piasku kwarcowego,
> ►    jedna warstwa naturalnych rud manganu,
> ►    jedna warstwa dolomitu prażonego.
> 
> czy w takiej konfiguracji jon amonowy powinien być usunięty? To studnia głębinowa ok 28m dlatego chyba założyłem, że poza manganem i żelazem nic tam nie przeszkadza w piciu. I co teraz z tym amonem?
> 
> ...


Ja bym radził powtórzyć badania z kilku względów:
- minął już ponad rok od ostatnich badań
- zainstalowany jest filtr, a więc nie wiadomo o ile zmienia on parametry wody
- filtr zawiera dolomit, który rozpuszczając się podnosi twardość wody...

Jon amonowy był na granicy normy, więc może jest to wartość akceptowalna... lub w kolejnym badaniu wyjdzie już w normie...

Nie muszą to być badania w sanepidzie - może tylko wybrane parametry i w nieakredytowanym laboratorium wystarczą?

----------


## bobim

Myślę o badaniach tylko:
1. Chciałem zrobić badania bakteriologiczne a to chyba trzeba robić przed napowietrzeniem i hydroforem?
2. I chciałem zrobić badania po filtrze żeby zobaczyć co z niego wychodzi.
3. Nie wiem jakie dokładnie parametry są mi potrzebne zarówno pod kątem spożycia jak i całej reszty, czyli jakie konkretnie bakterie sprawdzać i jakie fizyczne właściwości.

Fakt w sanepidzie za te badania, które wkleiłem skroili mnie koło 200 zł. Bakterie kurierem nie wyślę, bo zanim dojdą to będzie po ptokach. Nie zna ktoś firmy żeby jeździła po kraju i przy okazji i do mnie zawitała i pobrała próbki i nie skroiła jak za woły??  :Smile: 


*qbek* - czy jeśli badania potwierdziły by, że jon amonowy w normie to czy montaż zmiękczacza byłby sensowny? Te parametry lubią się zmieniać chociaż w głębinówkach chyba troszku mniej?

Jeśli chodzi o zmiękczacz a filtr wielofunkcyjny to jakie głównie różnice poza złożem? Może bezpieczniej będzie taki filtr wielofunkcyjny czy złoże to podstawowa sprawa a to w filtrze wielofunkcyjnym nie będzie już tak efektywne i trwałe?

----------


## qbek17

> Myślę o badaniach tylko:
> 1. Chciałem zrobić badania bakteriologiczne a to chyba trzeba robić przed napowietrzeniem i hydroforem?
> 2. I chciałem zrobić badania po filtrze żeby zobaczyć co z niego wychodzi.
> 3. Nie wiem jakie dokładnie parametry są mi potrzebne zarówno pod kątem spożycia jak i całej reszty, czyli jakie konkretnie bakterie sprawdzać i jakie fizyczne właściwości.
> 
> Fakt w sanepidzie za te badania, które wkleiłem skroili mnie koło 200 zł. Bakterie kurierem nie wyślę, bo zanim dojdą to będzie po ptokach. Nie zna ktoś firmy żeby jeździła po kraju i przy okazji i do mnie zawitała i pobrała próbki i nie skroiła jak za woły??


Są laboratoria jak SGS albo JARS które pobierają próbki - niestety pobranie też kosztuje, ale wtedy masz pewność.




> *qbek* - czy jeśli badania potwierdziły by, że jon amonowy w normie to czy montaż zmiękczacza byłby sensowny? Te parametry lubią się zmieniać chociaż w głębinówkach chyba troszku mniej?


W głębinówkach woda ma znacznie bardziej stałe parametry. Twoja twardość nie jest jakaś straszna, ale spokojnie nadaje się na niewielki zmiękczacz.




> Jeśli chodzi o zmiękczacz a filtr wielofunkcyjny to jakie głównie różnice poza złożem? Może bezpieczniej będzie taki filtr wielofunkcyjny czy złoże to podstawowa sprawa a to w filtrze wielofunkcyjnym nie będzie już tak efektywne i trwałe?


Jedyna różnica to złoże, ale przez to funkcje i trwałość całego urządzenia (tzn złoża). Około połowy złoża wielofunkcyjnego to to samo złoże co w zmiękczaczu, ale druga połowa odpowiada za usuwanie pozostałych zanieczyszczeń i to ona jest mniej trwała.

----------


## jagman73

Witam. Mam ogromną prośbę o pomoc w doborze zmiękczacza. Dotychczas użytkowałem zmiękczacz BWT Bewamat 50+ SE (objętość żywicy 16l, przepływ nominalny 2 m3/h). Niestety po 5 latach względnie bezproblemowej eksploatacji w roku ubiegłym uległ awarii (w wodzie uzdatnionej pojawiła się sól). Po przeprowadzeniu konserwacji i regulacji (mam wątpliwość czy właściwej) na jakiś czas był spokój i niestety teraz ponownie odmówił posłuszeństwa (tym razem przestał uzdatniać wodę). Ponieważ usunięcie poprzedniej awarii było dość kosztowne a prawdopodobne koszty obecnej naprawy (w ciągu roku praktycznie 5-o krotnie wzrosła cena zestawu naprawczego głowicy) tez nie będą niskie zastanawiam się nad wymianą urządzenia na nowe.
Z wody stale korzystają 3-4 osoby (2 łazienki). Przyłącze wodociągowe. Woda twarda (wg ostatniego badania 339 mg/l CaCO3) bez problemów z chlorem i metalami ciężkimi.

Odprowadzenie wody z płukania do oczyszczalni.

Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie sugestie. Priorytetem jest dobranie możliwie niezawodnego i sprawnego urządzenia.

----------


## qbek17

> Witam. Mam ogromną prośbę o pomoc w doborze zmiękczacza. Dotychczas użytkowałem zmiękczacz BWT Bewamat 50+ SE (objętość żywicy 16l, przepływ nominalny 2 m3/h). Niestety po 5 latach względnie bezproblemowej eksploatacji w roku ubiegłym uległ awarii (w wodzie uzdatnionej pojawiła się sól). Po przeprowadzeniu konserwacji i regulacji (mam wątpliwość czy właściwej) na jakiś czas był spokój i niestety teraz ponownie odmówił posłuszeństwa (tym razem przestał uzdatniać wodę). Ponieważ usunięcie poprzedniej awarii było dość kosztowne a prawdopodobne koszty obecnej naprawy (w ciągu roku praktycznie 5-o krotnie wzrosła cena zestawu naprawczego głowicy) tez nie będą niskie zastanawiam się nad wymianą urządzenia na nowe.
> Z wody stale korzystają 3-4 osoby (2 łazienki). Przyłącze wodociągowe. Woda twarda (wg ostatniego badania 339 mg/l CaCO3) bez problemów z chlorem i metalami ciężkimi.
> 
> Odprowadzenie wody z płukania do oczyszczalni.
> 
> Będę wdzięczny za wszelkie sugestie. Priorytetem jest dobranie możliwie niezawodnego i sprawnego urządzenia.


Czy mógłbyś określić miesięczne zużycie wody?
Przy założeniu 10 m3 możesz szukać zmiękczacza o pojemności nawet 30 litrów...
Przy oczyszczalni szukałbym wersji z regeneracją przeciwprądową.

----------


## jagman73

> Czy mógłbyś określić miesięczne zużycie wody?
> Przy założeniu 10 m3 możesz szukać zmiękczacza o pojemności nawet 30 litrów...
> Przy oczyszczalni szukałbym wersji z regeneracją przeciwprądową.


Myślę, że średnie miesięcznie zużycie wody zmiękczonej oscyluje między 8 a 12 m3. Odczyty mam robione dość rzadko i nieregularnie.

----------


## qbek17

> Myślę, że średnie miesięcznie zużycie wody zmiękczonej oscyluje między 8 a 12 m3. Odczyty mam robione dość rzadko i nieregularnie.


Czyli taki rozmiar 25-30 litrów powinien być w sam raz.

----------


## jagman73

> Czyli taki rozmiar 25-30 litrów powinien być w sam raz.


A jakieś konkretne urządzenie? Z możliwie długą gwarancją i sensownym serwisem (tu niestety mam średnie doświadczenia z BWT  :wink:

----------


## jagman73

> A jakieś konkretne urządzenie? Z możliwie długą gwarancją i sensownym serwisem (tu niestety mam średnie doświadczenia z BWT


Mam pytanie, czy znacie urządzenie podobne do Clack Pallas CK 25l. Lewatit S z oferty Bluewater24 (ale innego dostawcy)? Zmiękczacz Ecoperla Softower S?

Czy ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia z urządzeniem z serii eVOLUTION boost Global Water?

----------


## qbek17

> Z możliwie długą gwarancją i sensownym serwisem (tu niestety mam średnie doświadczenia z BWT


W jakim rejonie mieszkasz? Bo jeśli chodzi o serwis to najlepiej chyba szukać lokalnie...

----------


## jagman73

> W jakim rejonie mieszkasz? Bo jeśli chodzi o serwis to najlepiej chyba szukać lokalnie...


Śląsk, niestety większość instalatorów, których pytałem nie chce dotykać BWT. 
Serwis fabryczny niestety również umiarkowanie pomocny w rozwiązaniu problemu. 
Za serwis tj. przegląd urządzenia, regulację i dojazd skasowali mnie w zeszłym roku blisko 600 zł. 
Cena zestawu naprawczego głowicy wrosła od zeszłego roku blisko 4 krotnie (wg informacji jaką dostałem bezpośrednio z BWT).

----------


## bobim

> W jakim rejonie mieszkasz? Bo jeśli chodzi o serwis to najlepiej chyba szukać lokalnie...


małopolskie pow. brzeski. Czekam na wynik badania i wtedy będę wybierał zmiękczacz mam nadzieję, że żelazo i mangan będą w normie  :Smile: .

----------


## qbek17

To może zanim kupisz sprzęt dopytaj lokalsów co potrafią serwisować? 
Głowice Clack są raczej proste w serwisowaniu i większość serwisantów potrafi sobie z nimi poradzić...

----------


## mati_1125

Panowie,
od kilku dni przeczytałem cały internet na temat zmiękczaczy i nie wiem już jaki wybrać...  :Confused: 

wodę w domu mam w okoliach 400 ppm, dwie łazienki, dwie osoby, zużycie miesięczne w granichach 6/7m3. 
Zastanawiam się nad:

Ecoperla Slimline CS 17 - złoże Lewatit a głowica w kooperacji z Erie...co sądzicie tych głowicach ? 
Water Technic 20 up-flow - tutaj także złoże Lewatit aczkolwiek nie ma informacji o głowicy a nie chciałbym kupić chińczyka :/ może ktoś orientuje się jaka to głowica ?
jeszcze na bluewater znalazłem Clack Pallas ze złożem Lewatit ale czy jest up-flow to nie wiadomo

Czy w ogóle funkcja suchego zbiornika solanki ma sens czy to tylko marketingowy bełkot ?

----------


## qbek17

> od kilku dni przeczytałem cały internet na temat zmiękczaczy i nie wiem już jaki wybrać... 
> 
> wodę w domu mam w okoliach 400 ppm, dwie łazienki, dwie osoby, zużycie miesięczne w granichach 6/7m3.


Przy takich parametrach pasowałby Ci zmiękczacz z 25 litrami złoża.




> Ecoperla Slimline CS 17 - złoże Lewatit a głowica w kooperacji z Erie...co sądzicie tych głowicach ?


Ja nie przepadam za głowicami Erie. Są zbudowane na elektrozaworach, a to może być kosztowne w przypadku awarii. Do tego mnóstwo wersji, które dla laika mogą być trudne do rozróżnienia.




> Water Technic 20 up-flow - tutaj także złoże Lewatit aczkolwiek nie ma informacji o głowicy a nie chciałbym kupić chińczyka :/ może ktoś orientuje się jaka to głowica ?


Szczerze to na pierwszy rzut oka myślałem, że to chińskie BNT, ale jak się przyjrzeć to mam trochę wątpliwości. Jeśli jednak byłoby to coś dobrego to pewnie byłoby to eksponowane (tak samo jak złoże), a skoro tak nie jest to pewnie jest to chińczyk.




> jeszcze na bluewater znalazłem Clack Pallas ze złożem Lewatit ale czy jest up-flow to nie wiadomo


Ogólnie upflow przy takim rozmiarze raczej Ci się nie zwróci... O ile nie masz innych predyspozycji do tego typu regeneracji (np. POŚ) to ja bym się na tym nie skupiał.




> Czy w ogóle funkcja suchego zbiornika solanki ma sens czy to tylko marketingowy bełkot ?


Od strony technologii nie ma to żadnego znaczenia... różnica jest tylko w momencie nalania wody do zbiornika, a trzeba dać soli czas na rozpuszczenie.

----------


## KLARSAN

> Przy takich parametrach pasowałby Ci zmiękczacz z 25 litrami złoża.
> Ja nie przepadam za głowicami Erie. Są zbudowane na elektrozaworach, a to może być kosztowne w przypadku awarii. Do tego mnóstwo wersji, które dla laika mogą być trudne do rozróżnienia.


Akurat seria Slimline CS ma długą gwarancje i zapewniamy pełny serwis tych urządzeń więc wydaje mi się, że co do eksploatacji i potencjalnych napraw nie powinno być żadnych problemów.



> jeszcze na bluewater znalazłem Clack Pallas ze złożem Lewatit ale czy jest up-flow to nie wiadomo


W tym wypadku sugerujemy się zaznajomić z renomą sprzedawcy

----------


## mati_1125

Dzięki za wyczerpujące odpowiedzi...

Tak naprawdę to juz zgłupiałem...waham się między Ecoperla Slimline CS, Erie iqsoft eco 18 i teraz doszedł jeszcze najtańszy w sumie z tych wszystkich Supreme Soft...aczkolwiek wszystko jest na głowicach Erie. Z tego co się orientowałem to raczej nikt na nie nie narzeka...to niestety nie mój konik dlatego warto zapytać...

a jeszcze pytanie jaki filtr powinien być zamontowany przed zmiękczaczem ? Rozumiem, że mechaniczny ale z jakimś konkretnym wkładem ? czym się różni sznurkowy od piankowego...i czy manometr jest potrzebny czy może zainwestować w filtr z manometrem ? i jeszcze czy jakiś konkretny rozmiar powinien być ? Może możecie polecić jakiś ?

----------


## KLARSAN

> Dzięki za wyczerpujące odpowiedzi...
> 
> Tak naprawdę to juz zgłupiałem...waham się między Ecoperla Slimline CS, Erie iqsoft eco 18 i teraz doszedł jeszcze najtańszy w sumie z tych wszystkich Supreme Soft...aczkolwiek wszystko jest na głowicach Erie. Z tego co się orientowałem to raczej nikt na nie nie narzeka...to niestety nie mój konik dlatego warto zapytać...
> 
> a jeszcze pytanie jaki filtr powinien być zamontowany przed zmiękczaczem ? Rozumiem, że mechaniczny ale z jakimś konkretnym wkładem ? czym się różni sznurkowy od piankowego...i czy manometr jest potrzebny czy może zainwestować w filtr z manometrem ? i jeszcze czy jakiś konkretny rozmiar powinien być ? Może możecie polecić jakiś ?


Jeżeli zależy Ci na WiFi i dedykowanej aplikacji to wybierz serię IQsoft (to najwyższa seria urządzeń Erie). Jeżeli aplikacja nie jest dla Ciebie najważniejsza to polecamy serię Slimline. Ma tą samą głowicę, a różni się gabarytami obudowy oraz brakiem oświetlenia zbiornika solanki.

Co do filtracji wstępnej to zalecamy wkłady sznurkowe (większa powierzchnia filtracji niż pianki). Manometry nie są konieczne - poziom zanieczyszczenia wkładu będzie widoczny gołym okiem.

----------


## mati_1125

> Jeżeli zależy Ci na WiFi i dedykowanej aplikacji to wybierz serię IQsoft (to najwyższa seria urządzeń Erie). Jeżeli aplikacja nie jest dla Ciebie najważniejsza to polecamy serię Slimline. Ma tą samą głowicę, a różni się gabarytami obudowy oraz brakiem oświetlenia zbiornika solanki.
> 
> Co do filtracji wstępnej to zalecamy wkłady sznurkowe (większa powierzchnia filtracji niż pianki). Manometry nie są konieczne - poziom zanieczyszczenia wkładu będzie widoczny gołym okiem.


No ok a ktoś wie coś na temat tego Supreme Soft...z tego co się wywiedziałem to głowica Erie, złoże LEwatit, gwarancja 10/5 lat i prawktycznie to samo co w iqsoft i simline a jest tańszy od ecoperli o kilka dobrych stów.

----------


## KLARSAN

> No ok a ktoś wie coś na temat tego Supreme Soft...z tego co się wywiedziałem to głowica Erie, złoże LEwatit, gwarancja 10/5 lat i prawktycznie to samo co w iqsoft i simline a jest tańszy od ecoperli o kilka dobrych stów.


Supreme ma głowicę Erie, ale nie jest to zmiękczacz Erie, tylko polskiego dystrybutora. Ciężko odnieść się do technicznych różnic, czy jakości komponentów, bo nie robiliśmy porównania obu urządzeń, ale z oczywistych rzeczy w serii Slimline znajdziesz wbudowany Buzzer - dźwiękowe powiadomienie braku soli w zbiorniku solanki, podświetlany dwuliniowy wyświetlacz, ulepszona bateria podtrzymująca ustawienie zmiękczacza gdy nie ma dostępu do prądu.

Supreme nie są serwisowane w ramach grupy deaerskiej Erie. Samą gwarancję 10/5 lat daje Ci polski dystrybutor i warto doczytać czy nie ma wymaganego regularnego serwisu do jej utrzymania.

----------


## qbek17

> ...aczkolwiek wszystko jest na głowicach Erie. Z tego co się orientowałem to raczej nikt na nie nie narzeka...to niestety nie mój konik dlatego warto zapytać...


To są też dobre głowice - to że osobiście za nimi nie przepadam nie wynika z jakiegoś ich problemu - to po prostu moja opinia, ale poniżej masz przykładowe "argumenty":




> ...ulepszona bateria podtrzymująca ustawienie zmiękczacza gdy nie ma dostępu do prądu.


W głowicach Clack masz ustawienia zapisane permanentnie - niezależnie od baterii  :smile: 




> Supreme nie są serwisowane w ramach grupy deaerskiej Erie. Samą gwarancję 10/5 lat daje Ci polski dystrybutor i warto doczytać czy nie ma wymaganego regularnego serwisu do jej utrzymania.


Serwis przy głowicach Clack nie jest ograniczony do wąskiego grona dystrybutorów czy autoryzowanych serwisów.




> a jeszcze pytanie jaki filtr powinien być zamontowany przed zmiękczaczem ? Rozumiem, że mechaniczny ale z jakimś konkretnym wkładem ? czym się różni sznurkowy od piankowego...i czy manometr jest potrzebny czy może zainwestować w filtr z manometrem ? i jeszcze czy jakiś konkretny rozmiar powinien być ? Może możecie polecić jakiś ?


Filtr wstępny standardowo wystarcza o dokładności ok 20 um niezależnie od typu wkładu... Manometr nie zaszkodzi, ale nie jest konieczny.

----------


## mikmik20

> Zakładając zmiękczanie do zera to raczej celuj w większe zmiękczacze (np. 30 litrów złoża). Jeśli będzie podmieszanie twardości do max 4 dH to rozmiar 25 lub 30 litrów będzie OK, a jeśli chcesz mieć większą twardość to wystarczy 25 litrów.
> Szambo czy kanalizacja robi różnicę kiedy patrzysz na zużycie wody na regenerację. Przy szambie można się zastanowić czy nie dopłacić trochę do głowicy z regeneracją przeciwprądową, a przy kanalizacji jest to mniej istotne.


Witam, czytam na forum że Pan poleca głowicę Clack. Właśnie przymierzam się do zakupu zmiękczacza wody w domu jednorodzinnym gdzie wykorzystuje się ok.  6m3 wody miesięcznie. Woda ma twardość 35fH - bardzo twarda  :sad:  Czy poleciłby Pan zmiękczacz Ecoperla Softower S (głowicą Clack Pallas UF i złoże Żywica jonowymienna monosferyczna Lewatit)? Pytanie czy Pan też dalej przyjmuje zlecenia na wykonanie zmiękczacza?

Pozdrawiam,
Michał

----------


## qbek17

> Witam, czytam na forum że Pan poleca głowicę Clack. Właśnie przymierzam się do zakupu zmiękczacza wody w domu jednorodzinnym gdzie wykorzystuje się ok.  6m3 wody miesięcznie. Woda ma twardość 35fH - bardzo twarda


Przy takim zużyciu i twardości powinien wystarczyć model z 20 litrami złoża. Ten Softower ma chyba 30 litrów więc za dużo.

----------


## qbek17

> Posta zamieściłem też w innym wątku ("Zmiękczacz wody Ecoperle Toro czy Aquahome 20-N"), ale tu jest chyba odpowiedniejsze miejsce. Mam nadzieję, że na któryś post uzyskam odpowiedź, a ten drugi się wykasuje


Odpisałem w drugim wątku.

----------


## glexu

Podepne się pod temat. W nowo budowanym domu chcę zainstalować zmiękczacz. Wode mamy z wodociagow i jej twardosc wynosi okolo 14-16dH.  Woda na wyjciu ma mieć twardoc ~4dH.
 Aktualnie nasza rodzina 2+2 zużywa około 6,5m3 wody na miesiac. Spodziewam się ze po przeprowadzce zuzycie wzrosnie do ~9m3/mc i i ogólnie im dzieci będa starsze to będzie nieznacznie wzrastać. Jaki zmiekczacz wybrać? Domylsam się ze przy aktualnym zuzyciu powiniennem wybrać Ecoperla Slimline CS 17, ale z racji nieznacznej roznicy w cenie myslę o Ecoperla Slimline CS 24. Tylko czy on nie bedzie przewymiarowany do naszego zuzycia? 
 A może polecacie wybrać jaki inny zmiękczacz w podobnej cenie (lub tańszy) byle był kompaktowy.

----------


## qbek17

> Podepne się pod temat. W nowo budowanym domu chcę zainstalować zmiękczacz. Wode mamy z wodociagow i jej twardosc wynosi okolo 14-16dH.  Woda na wyjciu ma mieć twardoc ~4dH.
>  Aktualnie nasza rodzina 2+2 zużywa około 6,5m3 wody na miesiac. Spodziewam się ze po przeprowadzce zuzycie wzrosnie do ~9m3/mc i i ogólnie im dzieci będa starsze to będzie nieznacznie wzrastać. Jaki zmiekczacz wybrać? Domylsam się ze przy aktualnym zuzyciu powiniennem wybrać Ecoperla Slimline CS 17, ale z racji nieznacznej roznicy w cenie myslę o Ecoperla Slimline CS 24. Tylko czy on nie bedzie przewymiarowany do naszego zuzycia? 
>  A może polecacie wybrać jaki inny zmiękczacz w podobnej cenie (lub tańszy) byle był kompaktowy.


20 litrów złoża spokojnie wystarczy na zużycie na poziomi 9 m3. Większego nie ma sensu dawać.
Co do kosztów to pewnie znajdzie się coś taniej i całkiem dobrze, ale będzie inaczej wyglądać.

----------


## sasik

To i ja zapytam 2+2 osoby woda z wodociągów zużycie nie znam bo jeszcze nie mieszkamy w nowym domu chce coś w jednej obudowie najlepiej z głowicą clack i złożem lewatit (z tego co wyczytałem najlepsze??) max 3 tys możecie coś konkretnego polecić?

----------


## radeklw

Szanowni Panowie
Ja także w związku ze zmianą źródła ogrzewania domu z węglowego na gazowe i oczywiście bałaganem w kotłowni, doszedłem do wniosku, że być może przydałaby się mojej rodzinie stacja zmiękczania wody.

Parametry:
- Dom 130 m2
- Dwie łazienki
- 4 osoby
- instalacja miedziana
- kocioł - już niedługo gazowy
- zużycie średnie to 10 - 12m3 wody / miesiąc
- twardość wody to 12 stopni niemieckich

Przy użytkowaniu wody kranowej dość szybko widać kamień osadzający się na czajniku, armaturze, zlewie i wszędzie tam gdzie woda dociera  :smile: 
Chciałbym trochę ją zmiękczyć, jednak nie całkiem gdyż mam instalację w miedzi - wyczytałem, że bezpieczne jest tak ok. 4-6 stopni niemieckich.

Przejrzałem forum i widzę, że polecacie różne modele zmiękczaczy - najczęściej głowicę sterującą clack i złoże Lewatit. 

Czy moglibyście polecić mi konkretne modele (firmy) do zakupu i montażu takiego urządzenia aby służyło mi długo i bezawaryjnie, chodzi mi o dobry sprzęt więc nie zakładam przedziału cenowego - postaram się jakoś dopasować w ramach posiadanych środków finansowych

Im więcej czytam tym niestety jestem głupszy i mętlik w głowie mam coraz większy więc zwraca się do Was o pomoc.

----------


## kryzys

Panowie warto montować taki starego typu zmiękczacz ? firmy erie seria erie 541D19/BJ70 , dostałem to od kolegi za darmo ,gdzieś to zdemontował podczas remontu .tam nie ma głowicy elektronicznej tylko mechaniczna , takie zębatki którymi ustala się co ile ma być regeneracja , jak zrobię zdjęcie to pokażę .

----------


## KLARSAN

Z mniejszych modeli możemy zaproponować Ci 20-litrowy zmiękczacz wody Ecoperla Toro 20. W kwestii montażu zapraszamy do kontaktu na [email protected]

Zapraszamy również na nasz kanał YT po więcej informacji na temat poszczególnych urządzeń: https://www.youtube.com/Ecoperla

----------


## qbek17

> Szanowni Panowie
> Ja także w związku ze zmianą źródła ogrzewania domu z węglowego na gazowe i oczywiście bałaganem w kotłowni, doszedłem do wniosku, że być może przydałaby się mojej rodzinie stacja zmiękczania wody.
> 
> Parametry:
> - Dom 130 m2
> - Dwie łazienki
> - 4 osoby
> - instalacja miedziana
> - kocioł - już niedługo gazowy
> ...


Jeżeli chcesz zmiękczyć tylko o te 6-7 dH to wystarczy Ci niewielki zmiękczacz z 12-15 litrami złoża.

----------


## qbek17

> Panowie warto montować taki starego typu zmiękczacz ? firmy erie seria erie 541D19/BJ70 , dostałem to od kolegi za darmo ,gdzieś to zdemontował podczas remontu .tam nie ma głowicy elektronicznej tylko mechaniczna , takie zębatki którymi ustala się co ile ma być regeneracja , jak zrobię zdjęcie to pokażę .


Podałeś tylko typ głowicy. Nie wiadomo co jest w tym zestawie poza nią. I nie wiadomo jak długo to pracowało i w jakich warunkach... 
Ale podstawowe pytanie to jaka jest woda? Jaka twardość? Jak dużo jej zużywasz? ...to nie jest jakiś super zmiękczacz więc trudno odpowiedzieć "czy warto"  :wink:

----------


## qbek17

> To i ja zapytam 2+2 osoby woda z wodociągów zużycie nie znam bo jeszcze nie mieszkamy w nowym domu chce coś w jednej obudowie najlepiej z głowicą clack i złożem lewatit (z tego co wyczytałem najlepsze??) max 3 tys możecie coś konkretnego polecić?


Sprawdź w wodociągach twardość wody.
Sprawdź dotychczasowe zużycie wody albo przyjmijmy 10 m3 miesięcznie...
Jeśli chcesz w jednej obudowie to max 30 litrów.

----------


## radeklw

> Jeżeli chcesz zmiękczyć tylko o te 6-7 dH to wystarczy Ci niewielki zmiękczacz z 12-15 litrami złoża.


A czy coś konkretnego do moich potrzeb może Pan polecić? Czytam, przeglądam sklepy ale nie wiem już co brać - chodzi mi o jakiś porządny zmiękczacz do domu, który nie rozsypie się zaraz po gwarancji.

----------


## radeklw

> A czy coś konkretnego do moich potrzeb może Pan polecić? Czytam, przeglądam sklepy ale nie wiem już co brać - chodzi mi o jakiś porządny zmiękczacz do domu, który nie rozsypie się zaraz po gwarancji.


Czy na przykład to urządzenie jest warte uwagi?

https://allegro.pl/oferta/kompaktowy...21a14291fbf951

----------


## radeklw

> Czy na przykład to urządzenie jest warte uwagi?
> 
> https://allegro.pl/oferta/kompaktowy...21a14291fbf951


Czy może lepsze będzie większe?

https://allegro.pl/oferta/zmiekczacz...21a14291fbf951

----------


## qbek17

> Czy może lepsze będzie większe?


Nie bierz dużo większego - po pierwsze to nieekonomiczne, po drugie zajmie ci dodatkowe miejsce, po trzecie i tak będziesz musiał go regenerować częściej niż to wynika z jego pojemności...

----------


## kryzys

> Podałeś tylko typ głowicy. Nie wiadomo co jest w tym zestawie poza nią. I nie wiadomo jak długo to pracowało i w jakich warunkach... 
> Ale podstawowe pytanie to jaka jest woda? Jaka twardość? Jak dużo jej zużywasz? ...to nie jest jakiś super zmiękczacz więc trudno odpowiedzieć "czy warto"


Zbiornik z żywicą około 6 litrów ma , wodę mam tzw twardą ale nie znam dokładnie składu tylko gdzieś doczytałem że norma jest do 500 a u mnie jest 360 tylko nie wiem czego i musiałbym powęszyć trochę ,  to ustrojstwo kumpel gdzieś zdemontował podczas generalnego remontu instalacji i tak mi to dał jak było , zakładać czy olać temat oto jest pytanie , to jakiś stary typ głowicy jeszcze mechaniczny i ręcznie ustawia się płukanie złoża ,wody zużywam jakieś 10 kubików miesięcznie .

----------


## radeklw

> Nie bierz dużo większego - po pierwsze to nieekonomiczne, po drugie zajmie ci dodatkowe miejsce, po trzecie i tak będziesz musiał go regenerować częściej niż to wynika z jego pojemności...


U mnie miejsce to nie problem, zmieściłbym i przedwojenną szafę  :smile: . Dziękuję za pomoc, wybiorę coś i dam znać jak się użytkuje. Mój majster - gazownik - hydraulik namawiał mnie na coś takiego: https://technikawody.pl/oferta/linia...ekczacze-wody/

----------


## qbek17

> Zbiornik z żywicą około 6 litrów ma , wodę mam tzw twardą ale nie znam dokładnie składu tylko gdzieś doczytałem że norma jest do 500 a u mnie jest 360 tylko nie wiem czego i musiałbym powęszyć trochę ,  to ustrojstwo kumpel gdzieś zdemontował podczas generalnego remontu instalacji i tak mi to dał jak było , zakładać czy olać temat oto jest pytanie , to jakiś stary typ głowicy jeszcze mechaniczny i ręcznie ustawia się płukanie złoża ,wody zużywam jakieś 10 kubików miesięcznie .


Jeśli nawet te 6 litrów to objętość złoża (a nie samego zbiornika) to przy Twoim zużyciu i twardości będziesz miał regenerację co 2-3 dni (a jak to wersja czasowa to musisz ręcznie ustawić, więc pewnie wyszłoby co 2 dni). Trochę często... poza tym wydajność tego będzie mikroskopijna - jak odkręcisz 2 krany to już może nie wyrobić ze zmiękczaniem, więc efekt będzie marny... 

Podsumowując ja bym się nie bawił w podłączanie tego ustrojstwa tylko zainwestował w zmiękczacz z 30 litrami złoża i porządną głowicą...

----------


## qbek17

> U mnie miejsce to nie problem, zmieściłbym i przedwojenną szafę . Dziękuję za pomoc, wybiorę coś i dam znać jak się użytkuje. Mój majster - gazownik - hydraulik namawiał mnie na coś takiego


To co ci proponuje to chińska głowica i całkiem dobre złoża. Jeśli masz miejsce to polecałbym Ci model dwuelementowy (czyli z oddzielnym zbiornikiem na sól).

----------


## radeklw

> To co ci proponuje to chińska głowica i całkiem dobre złoża. Jeśli masz miejsce to polecałbym Ci model dwuelementowy (czyli z oddzielnym zbiornikiem na sól).


A zapytam jeszcze o Water Technic 20 up-flow z tego linku: https://allegro.pl/oferta/zmiekczacz...wym-7365414854
Czy ma Pan jakieś info o tej głowicy. Złoże to też lewatit ale gość z firmy w rozmowie stwierdził, że jest to ich własny pomysł i wykonania ale nie może mi powiedzieć co to za głowica bo mają na nią patent i chyba utajnioną nazwę - szczerze powiem ubawiłem się do łez .... szczególnie tą utajnioną nazwą. Czy coś Pan wie o tej ich głowicy?

----------


## radeklw

> A zapytam jeszcze o Water Technic 20 up-flow z tego linku: https://allegro.pl/oferta/zmiekczacz...wym-7365414854
> Czy ma Pan jakieś info o tej głowicy. Złoże to też lewatit ale gość z firmy w rozmowie stwierdził, że jest to ich własny pomysł i wykonania ale nie może mi powiedzieć co to za głowica bo mają na nią patent i chyba utajnioną nazwę - szczerze powiem ubawiłem się do łez .... szczególnie tą utajnioną nazwą. Czy coś Pan wie o tej ich głowicy?


A odnośnie tych dwuelementowych czy mógłby mi Pan coś zarekomendować?

----------


## qbek17

> A zapytam jeszcze o Water Technic 20 up-flow...
> Czy ma Pan jakieś info o tej głowicy. Złoże to też lewatit ale gość z firmy w rozmowie stwierdził, że jest to ich własny pomysł i wykonania ale nie może mi powiedzieć co to za głowica bo mają na nią patent i chyba utajnioną nazwę - szczerze powiem ubawiłem się do łez .... szczególnie tą utajnioną nazwą. Czy coś Pan wie o tej ich głowicy?


I to jest najśmieszniejsze - nie wiadomo co to za głowica. A jak się nie ma czym chwalić to raczej nie wróży nic dobrego  :smile:  
Poza tym upflow przy 20 litrach złoże nie ma większego sensu... chyba, że ma Pan biologiczną POŚ...

PS. Ciekawe co w przypadku serwisu/przeglądu/awarii takiej głowicy... jest się skazanym na pomoc tej jednej jedynej firmy posiadającej tajemną wiedzę o nazwie tego sprzętu  :smile:

----------


## radeklw

> I to jest najśmieszniejsze - nie wiadomo co to za głowica. A jak się nie ma czym chwalić to raczej nie wróży nic dobrego 
> Poza tym upflow przy 20 litrach złoże nie ma większego sensu... chyba, że ma Pan biologiczną POŚ...


Hm, idąc po Pańskich sugestiach trafiłem na to https://allegro.pl/oferta/clack-d40-...sob-8867732037

Tyle że tu jest złoże Purolite a nie Lewatit.

----------


## KLARSAN

> Zbiornik z żywicą około 6 litrów ma , wodę mam tzw twardą ale nie znam dokładnie składu tylko gdzieś doczytałem że norma jest do 500 a u mnie jest 360 tylko nie wiem czego i musiałbym powęszyć trochę ,  to ustrojstwo kumpel gdzieś zdemontował podczas generalnego remontu instalacji i tak mi to dał jak było , zakładać czy olać temat oto jest pytanie , to jakiś stary typ głowicy jeszcze mechaniczny i ręcznie ustawia się płukanie złoża ,wody zużywam jakieś 10 kubików miesięcznie .


Podobnie jak kolega qbek, proponujemy Ci 30-litrowy zmiękczacz wody - Ecoperla Softower S. Urządzenie z 30 litrami żywicy, głowica Clack, złoże Lewatit. Dla Twojego zużycia i twardości będzie to wygodne rozwiązanie, regeneracja automatyczna co 2 tygodnie. W przypadku opisywanego przez Ciebie sprzętu jego obsługa byłaby dość problematyczna  :wink:

----------


## KLARSAN

> Hm, idąc po Pańskich sugestiach trafiłem na to https://allegro.pl/oferta/clack-d40-...sob-8867732037
> 
> Tyle że tu jest złoże Purolite a nie Lewatit.


Zachęcamy do zapoznania się ze zmiękczaczami wody Ecoperla Softower S oraz Ecoperla Toro 20 - 30 i 20 litrów żywicy Lewatit, w zależności od Twojego zapotrzebowania.

Recenzje urządzeń na kanale YT naszej marki znajdziesz tutaj:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTo239BmY8U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XU05XNfSY_U

----------


## jkazan

Witam,
to wartoczy nie kupic zmiekczac ecoperla toro20?
Z tego co czytam to ma glowica fobrite; zloze Lewatit s1567 wiec dobre.
Prosze o opinie

----------


## bartimeole

Hej,

a jaki zmiekczacz dla POŚ? Wiem, ze zmiekczac nie jest zalecany, ale woda jest bardzo twarda i po prostu musimy zamontowac. Domyślam się, że najlepiej jakby miała regeneracje up-flow, w celu mniejszego zużycia soli. 2 lazienki, 2 osoby. Co polecacie?

----------


## Pientka

Feedback po instalacji. Generalnie zdecydowałem się na Ecoperla Toro szczególnie ze względu na trudośćw znalezieniu sensowniejszej alternatywy. Są firmy oferujące w podobnej cenie urządzenia z lepszą głowicą nie mniej wyglądają bardzo garażowo i nieprofesjonalnie.

Montaż wykonywałem sam bez doświadczenia w podobnych instalacjach wykonanych wcześniej.

Generalnie instalacja jest relatywnie prosta. Do zrobienia bez fachowej wiedzyi polecam węże elastyczne z przyłączeniami zakończonymi pod kontem prostym. Instalacja to kilka godzin pracy i tutaj jedna uwaga krytyczna - instrukcję można by nieco poprawić i doprecyzować pod laika. Skróciło by to czas instalacji.
Oferowana 10 letnia gwarancji wymagającej corocznych odpłatnych wizyt serwisu. 

Nie mniej jednak efekt po instalacji jest mega. U mnie twardość wody wynosiła 27 stopni niemieckiej i po instalacji jest przepaść i efekt jest mega satysfakcjonujący względem sprzętu AGD jak parownica, parowe żelazko czy ekspres do kawy. Pod tym względem polecam instalację w 1000%.

----------


## gregos11

Ja zamontowałem również samodzielnie najtańszy zmiękczacz który równie skutecznie zmiękcza wodę z 34dH do 5d. Mój ma tą zaletę, że nie wymaga corocznych płatnych przeglądów.

----------


## kicer87

Kupiłem i zamontowałem Ecoperla Toro 35, Twardość wody 28 stopni w skali francuskiej, za urządzeniem jest teraz 6 stopni. Różnica kolosalna w końcu nie ma kamienia na kabinie prysznicowej po każdej kąpieli. Więc polecam zmiękczacz osobom które mają problem z kamieniem w kabinie prysznicowej, armaturze, czajniku - polecam po prostu zmiękczacz, nie musi być ten wszystko zależy kto co chce osiągnąć i jakie ma zasoby gotówki.

Czemu wybrałem to urządzenie? 
-Bo przede wszystkim mogłem zamontować je samodzielnie bez utraty gwarancji. Jak się dowiadywałem o innych urządzeniach to montaż od 300 do 600 zł w zależności skąd to miało przyjechać. 
-Znalazłem wiele pochlebnych informacji na temat elementów użytych w tym urządzeniu (głowica Fobrite, złoże Lewatit S1567)
-No i wymiary, potrzebowałem urządzenie które będzie miało duże złoże, ale będzie dość wąskie z racji braku miejsca w garażu, urządzenie stoi na półce 100 cm nad ziemią nad licznikiem wody.

Tylko ta instrukcja mogłaby być lepiej napisana.

----------


## Redakcja

> Kupiłem i zamontowałem Ecoperla Toro 35, Twardość wody 28 stopni w skali francuskiej, za urządzeniem jest teraz 6 stopni. Różnica kolosalna w końcu nie ma kamienia na kabinie prysznicowej po każdej kąpieli. Więc polecam zmiękczacz osobom które mają problem z kamieniem w kabinie prysznicowej, armaturze, czajniku - polecam po prostu zmiękczacz, nie musi być ten wszystko zależy kto co chce osiągnąć i jakie ma zasoby gotówki.
> 
> Czemu wybrałem to urządzenie? 
> -Bo przede wszystkim mogłem zamontować je samodzielnie bez utraty gwarancji. Jak się dowiadywałem o innych urządzeniach to montaż od 300 do 600 zł w zależności skąd to miało przyjechać. 
> -Znalazłem wiele pochlebnych informacji na temat elementów użytych w tym urządzeniu (głowica Fobrite, złoże Lewatit S1567)
> -No i wymiary, potrzebowałem urządzenie które będzie miało duże złoże, ale będzie dość wąskie z racji braku miejsca w garażu, urządzenie stoi na półce 100 cm nad ziemią nad licznikiem wody.


Wypowiedź z dorobkiem 1 post nie jest wiarygodna. Prosimy o zdjęcia urządzenia albo z montażu.

----------


## Pientka

To ja może doprecyzuję, że 2 lata gwarancji jest całkowicie normalnie w przeciwności do Viessmanna. Nie mniej "przedłużenie gwarancji" do wspomnianych 10 lat wiąże się już z dodatkowymi kosztami.

PS. Zdjęcie z instalcji dla weryfikacji osoby ....

----------


## kicer87

> Wypowiedź z dorobkiem 1 post nie jest wiarygodna. Prosimy o zdjęcia urządzenia albo z montażu.


Proszę bardzo, uaktualnione. Ściany wyglądają jak wyglądają bo dom jest w trakcie wykańczania. 
Konto jest świeże bo nie trzeba się rejestrować żeby czytać  :wink:

----------


## Redakcja

> Proszę bardzo, uaktualnione. Ściany wyglądają jak wyglądają bo dom jest w trakcie wykańczania. 
> Konto jest świeże bo nie trzeba się rejestrować żeby czytać


Dziękujemy!

----------


## qbek17

> Hej,
> 
> a jaki zmiekczacz dla POŚ? Wiem, ze zmiekczac nie jest zalecany, ale woda jest bardzo twarda i po prostu musimy zamontowac. Domyślam się, że najlepiej jakby miała regeneracje up-flow, w celu mniejszego zużycia soli. 2 lazienki, 2 osoby. Co polecacie?


To zależy jaka jest twardość i zużycie... trzeba coś (jakieś liczby) założyć  :smile:  inaczej to będzie "wróżenie z fusów"...

----------


## Artur_121

Witam, zastanawiam się nad wyborem zmiękczacza, nowo budowany dom, trzy łazienki 4 użytkowników (na razie).
Woda z wodociągu, twardość zmierzona u sąsiada - UST-M Test kropelkowy to 28. Zużycie - nie wiem, zakładam ok 10m3. 
Ulokowanie zmiękczacza - kotłownia, nie ma problemu z miejscem. 
Odprowadzenie ścieków - szambo bezodpływowe. 
Zastanawiam się nad: 
Ecoperla Softower L,
SUPREME SOFT 32
Ecoperla Hero
Aquahome DUO SMART Viessmann,
Co sądzicie o weglu aktywnym w zmiękczaczach? Czy w ogóle mają sens?

----------


## KLARSAN

> Witam, zastanawiam się nad wyborem zmiękczacza, nowo budowany dom, trzy łazienki 4 użytkowników (na razie).
> Woda z wodociągu, twardość zmierzona u sąsiada - UST-M Test kropelkowy to 28. Zużycie - nie wiem, zakładam ok 10m3. 
> Ulokowanie zmiękczacza - kotłownia, nie ma problemu z miejscem. 
> Odprowadzenie ścieków - szambo bezodpływowe. 
> Zastanawiam się nad: 
> Ecoperla Softower L,
> SUPREME SOFT 32
> Ecoperla Hero
> Aquahome DUO SMART Viessmann,
> Co sądzicie o weglu aktywnym w zmiękczaczach? Czy w ogóle mają sens?


Przy takim zużyciu najlepszym wyborem pod względem wydajności będzie zmiękczacz z 30 litrami żywicy jonowymiennej (Softower S - wersja L posiada 60 litrów).

Jak najbardziej zmiękczacz wody z węglem aktywnym będzie dobrym rozwiązaniem, jeśli smak lub zapach wody nie do końca Ci odpowiadają. Woda po węglu jest smaczniejsza i delikatniejsza dla skóry.

----------


## qbek17

> Witam, zastanawiam się nad wyborem zmiękczacza, nowo budowany dom, trzy łazienki 4 użytkowników (na razie).
> Woda z wodociągu, twardość zmierzona u sąsiada - UST-M Test kropelkowy to 28. Zużycie - nie wiem, zakładam ok 10m3. 
> Ulokowanie zmiękczacza - kotłownia, nie ma problemu z miejscem. 
> Odprowadzenie ścieków - szambo bezodpływowe. 
> Zastanawiam się nad: 
> Ecoperla Softower L,
> SUPREME SOFT 32
> Ecoperla Hero
> Aquahome DUO SMART Viessmann,
> Co sądzicie o weglu aktywnym w zmiękczaczach? Czy w ogóle mają sens?


Przy twardości 28 dH to i 45 litrów złoża będzie w sam raz... czyli ecoperla L to za dużo, ale S to chyba za mało...

Co do węgla w zmiękczaczu - moim zdaniem nie ma on sensu. Są to dwa różne złoża o różnych wymaganiach i trwałości. Jeśli masz zastrzeżenia do jakości wody i chcesz ją przepuścić przez węgiel to sugerowałbym osobny filtr z węglem (albo np. wkłady w korpusie narurowym pod konkretnym kranem, np. w łazience).

----------


## kemot_p

Witam, prośba o opinie na temat stacji uzdatniającej, zaproponowanej przez instalatora z polecenia:
https://invest-support.pl/produkt/aq...70-l-1354-bnt/
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## qbek17

> Witam, prośba o opinie na temat stacji uzdatniającej, zaproponowanej przez instalatora z polecenia


To zależy do jakiej wody... złoże jest wielofunkcyjne ale to nie znaczy, że jest "do każdej wody". 
Jest to spora stacja, raczej na dużą wydajność. Dodatkowo ma chińską głowicę...

----------


## kemot_p

Nie mam przy sobie protokołu z badania wody, ale miała na pewno przekroczoną zawartość żelaza i manganu. Z twardością nie było źle.

----------


## qbek17

> Nie mam przy sobie protokołu z badania wody, ale miała na pewno przekroczoną zawartość żelaza i manganu. Z twardością nie było źle.


Trzeba spojrzeć na konkretne parametry żeby coś stwierdzić  :smile: 
Wrzuć te badania jak będziesz już je miał pod ręką.

----------


## kemot_p

Spoko. Nie mam wątpliwości co do dobrania złoża do parametrów wody przez instalatora - bardziej proszę o ocenę jakości urządzenia.

----------


## qbek17

> Spoko. Nie mam wątpliwości co do dobrania złoża do parametrów wody przez instalatora - bardziej proszę o ocenę jakości urządzenia.


Ma słabą głowicę. Poza tym jest OK  :smile:

----------


## kemot_p

Ok. Rozumiem, że głowice zawsze można wymienić, gdyby nie spełniała oczekiwań.

----------


## qbek17

> Ok. Rozumiem, że głowice zawsze można wymienić, gdyby nie spełniała oczekiwań.


Niby tak, ale takie rzeczy się jednak załatwia na początku inwestycji. Później to już będzie chodziło aż się zepsuje...

----------


## Pavllo

Dzień Dobry,

co wybrać za zmiękczacz?
Byłem zdecydowany na Viessmann Duo Smart, ale...ten wątek zrobił mi mętlik w głowie.

Twardość wody z wodociągu 24dH (test kropelkowy)
zużycie średnio-miesięczne 10-12m3 (4 osoby)
popłuczyny do kanalizacji (nie POŚ)

przede wszystkim chodzi o zmiękczenie wody...ale filtracja (węgiel aktywny) mile widziana...


pzdr

----------


## qbek17

> Dzień Dobry,
> 
> co wybrać za zmiękczacz?
> Byłem zdecydowany na Viessmann Duo Smart, ale...ten wątek zrobił mi mętlik w głowie.
> 
> Twardość wody z wodociągu 24dH (test kropelkowy)
> zużycie średnio-miesięczne 10-12m3 (4 osoby)
> popłuczyny do kanalizacji (nie POŚ)
> 
> przede wszystkim chodzi o zmiękczenie wody...ale filtracja (węgiel aktywny) mile widziana...


Z taką twardością i zużyciem możesz celować w całkiem duży model zmiękczacza - nawet do 40 litrów złoża (chociaż i 30 pewnie da radę jeśli wolisz "standardowy rozmiar").
W tej sytuacji mieszanie zmiękczania z węglem to pomyłka - po pierwsze zmniejszy ci się objętość złoża zmiękczającego (co spowoduje mniejszą pojemność i zwiększy częstotliwość regeneracji), a po drugie - to są różne złoża o różnej żywotności i potrzebach płukania. Jeśli rozważasz (z jakiego powodu?) filtrację na węglu to możesz to zrobić - tylko sugerowałbym osobny filtr.

----------


## Pavllo

> Z taką twardością i zużyciem możesz celować w całkiem duży model zmiękczacza - nawet do 40 litrów złoża (chociaż i 30 pewnie da radę jeśli wolisz "standardowy rozmiar").
> W tej sytuacji mieszanie zmiękczania z węglem to pomyłka - po pierwsze zmniejszy ci się objętość złoża zmiękczającego (co spowoduje mniejszą pojemność i zwiększy częstotliwość regeneracji), a po drugie - to są różne złoża o różnej żywotności i potrzebach płukania. Jeśli rozważasz (z jakiego powodu?) filtrację na węglu to możesz to zrobić - tylko sugerowałbym osobny filtr.


dziękuję za odpowiedź. 
Filtr węglowy-hmmm, bo marketing zachwala jak to on pięknie wyłapuje chlor i inne szkodliwe związki (osobiście w swojej wodzie chloru nie czuje)...ale rozumiem, że dwa w jednym to raczej do niczego dobrego to nie doprowadzi...

to można prosić o jakiś polecany, dobry zmiękczacz 30 litrowy- w sensie jakiej firmy i model?

----------


## KLARSAN

> dziękuję za odpowiedź. 
> Filtr węglowy-hmmm, bo marketing zachwala jak to on pięknie wyłapuje chlor i inne szkodliwe związki (osobiście w swojej wodzie chloru nie czuje)...ale rozumiem, że dwa w jednym to raczej do niczego dobrego to nie doprowadzi...
> 
> to można prosić o jakiś polecany, dobry zmiękczacz 30 litrowy- w sensie jakiej firmy i model?


Zapraszamy do zapoznania się ze zmiękczaczem wody Ecoperla Softower S - dwuczęściowe urządzenie z 30 litrami złoża. 
https://www.ecoperla.pl/filtry-na-caly-dom/softower/
https://youtu.be/XU05XNfSY_U

Jeśli zdecydowałby się Pan na filtrację za pomocą węgla aktywnego, możemy polecić osobną kolumnę węglową Ecoperla Carbotower. Dobre rozwiązanie dla poprawy smaku, zapachu i barwy wody. 
https://www.ecoperla.pl/filtry-na-caly-dom/carbotower/

----------


## marcin1404

Witam,

Zastanawiam się m.in. nad zmiękczaczem Water Technic 26
https://allegro.pl/oferta/zmiekczacz...owy-7120285017

Widziałem, że ten model pojawił się już w tym wątku i że były zastrzeżenia do głowicy. Ale co tak naprawdę oznacza, że jakiś zmiękczacz ma słabą głowicę? Będzie jakoś źle pracować/ gorzej zmiękczać wodę, czy po prostu jest bardziej podatny na awarie? Bo jeżeli to drugie, to chyba nie jest taka słaba opcja, skoro producent daje 10 lat gwarancji na całość, łącznie z głowicą?

----------


## qbek17

> Widziałem, że ten model pojawił się już w tym wątku i że były zastrzeżenia do głowicy. Ale co tak naprawdę oznacza, że jakiś zmiękczacz ma słabą głowicę? Będzie jakoś źle pracować/ gorzej zmiękczać wodę, czy po prostu jest bardziej podatny na awarie? Bo jeżeli to drugie, to chyba nie jest taka słaba opcja, skoro producent daje 10 lat gwarancji na całość, łącznie z głowicą?


Za zmiękczanie odpowiada złoże... głowica kontroluje regenerację, więc jeśli będzie problem z głowicą to i złoże przestanie działać. 
Gwarancja na 10 lat na całość... hmmm sprawdź dokładnie jakie są jej warunki, czego nie obejmuje i jak masz udowodnić że problem jest w produkcji (a nie np w jakości wody)  :wink: 
Poza awariami jest też normalne zużycie, czyli co jakiś czas mogą być potrzebne części lub serwis - a przy takiej głowicy jesteś skazany na jedną firmę i jej ceny (a przy niektórych głowicach koszt części jest bardzo zbliżony do kosztu nowej głowicy...)

----------


## J&D

> Witam,
> 
> Zastanawiam się m.in. nad zmiękczaczem Water Technic 26
> https://allegro.pl/oferta/zmiekczacz...owy-7120285017
> 
> Widziałem, że ten model pojawił się już w tym wątku i że były zastrzeżenia do głowicy. Ale co tak naprawdę oznacza, że jakiś zmiękczacz ma słabą głowicę? Będzie jakoś źle pracować/ gorzej zmiękczać wodę, czy po prostu jest bardziej podatny na awarie? Bo jeżeli to drugie, to chyba nie jest taka słaba opcja, skoro producent daje 10 lat gwarancji na całość, łącznie z głowicą?


Trzy lata bez problemów na niby gorszej głowicy. Cała gadka o głowicach to marketing. Zwróć uwagę, że niektóre firmy nawet te same obudowy maja a niby są lepsze od tych z chin, różnica jest tylko w firmowej naklejce.

----------


## marcin1404

Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Zadzwonię do firmy i dopytam o szczegóły tej gwarancji.

Znalazłem jeszcze coś takiego: https://allegro.pl/oferta/zmiekczacz...ny-10171194344 - niby inny producent, ale wygląd i parametry takie same. W opisie pada nazwa tej głowicy - Hydro Premium. I też deklarują 10 lat gwarancji na całość.

Oraz coś takiego:https://allegro.pl/oferta/zmiekczacz...pl-10178018501 - po przejrzeniu opisu różni się od poprzedniego tylko nieznacznie większą objętością złoża (o 1l) oraz krótszym okresem gwarancji. A cena znacząco niższa  :Confused:

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Trzy lata bez problemów na niby gorszej głowicy. Cała gadka o głowicach to marketing. Zwróć uwagę, że niektóre firmy nawet te same obudowy maja a niby są lepsze od tych z chin, różnica jest tylko w firmowej naklejce.


Trzy lata dla zmiękczacza na zachodnich podzespołach jest niczym w przeciwieństwie do chińskich podzespołów, które mają mniejszą wytrzymałość i się po prostu w tym samym okresie szybciej zużywają. 

Życzę Tobie oczywiście wyjątkowo wytrzymałego egzemplarza zaprzeczającego tej zasadzie, ale to czas będzie weryfikował.

80% wartości zmiękczacza to głowica i złoże. Kabinet jest niewielkim procentem całości. Wiec widać jak na dłoni, na których podzespołach są kombinacje, aby obniżyć cenę całości, a niestety te dwa podzespoły są najbardziej istotne.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Dziękuję za odpowiedzi. Zadzwonię do firmy i dopytam o szczegóły tej gwarancji.


Ja osobiście w takie gwarancje nie wierzę. Ostatnio się spotkałem z zapisem bardzo długiej gwarancji na głwoicę po czym dopisek na końcu ze nie dotyczy elektroniki. Okazało się ze pod pojęciem "głowica" składający zmiękczacz rozumie obudowę elektroniki. Koniecznie dopytaj o szczegóły, bo to ma albo płatne przeglądy, albo mnóstwo obostrzeń, albo zmianę spółki składającego co 2 lata.

Daj znać jak coś sie dowiesz o szczegółach tej cudownej gwarancji.




> Znalazłem jeszcze coś takiego: https://allegro.pl/oferta/zmiekczacz...ny-10171194344 - niby inny producent, ale wygląd i parametry takie same. W opisie pada nazwa tej głowicy - Hydro Premium. I też deklarują 10 lat gwarancji na całość.
> 
> Oraz coś takiego:https://allegro.pl/oferta/zmiekczacz...pl-10178018501 - po przejrzeniu opisu różni się od poprzedniego tylko nieznacznie większą objętością złoża (o 1l) oraz krótszym okresem gwarancji. A cena znacząco niższa


Wymienione przez Ciebie zmiękczacze wykorzystujące słowa "water" "hydro" "technic" w róznych kombinacjach to praktycznie te same urzadzenia. Ta sama chińska głowica wprowadzona dośc niedawno (czy ktoś ma do tego podzespoły???), te same nic nie znaczace "certyfikaty" i "hologramy". Naklejka z treścią "PZH" to już jest szczyt bezczelności ale "biznes to biznes" - no chyba że to jakiś Polski Związek Harcerstwa. Wszystkie mają złoze Lewatit, ale jak to zweryfikowac? Te zmiękczacze są naprawde wyjatkowe ale poczekam jak w tej cenie będa z pyłem księrzycowym - wtedy sam kupię.

Ewidentnie widać że wśród składaków na chińskich podzespołach zaczyna się bój o klienta. Szkoda tylko, że to Ci drudzy będa ostatecznie najbardziej poszkodowani.

----------


## marcin1404

Rzeczywiście z tym gwarancjami jest coś nie halo. 

Sprzedawca tego Hydro Technic nie przesłał mi wzoru karty gwarancyjnej, bo... oni karty gwarancyjnej nie wydają. Gwarancja jest "na podstawie wystawionej faktury", a jej warunki są (bardzo lakonicznie) opisane w zakładce na allegro.

Ten od Water Technic przesłał mi wzór gwarancji bez problemu. Wygląda na to, że żadnych haczyków czy dziwnych wyłączeń odpowiedzialności tam nie ma. Poza jednym - konieczne są coroczne odpłatne przeglądy. Ich koszt to ok. 200 zł, więc przez 10 lat uzbiera się z tego wartość nowego zmiękczacza.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Rzeczywiście z tym gwarancjami jest coś nie halo. 
> 
> Sprzedawca tego Hydro Technic nie przesłał mi wzoru karty gwarancyjnej, bo... oni karty gwarancyjnej nie wydają. Gwarancja jest "na podstawie wystawionej faktury", a jej warunki są (bardzo lakonicznie) opisane w zakładce na allegro.
> 
> Ten od Water Technic przesłał mi wzór gwarancji bez problemu. Wygląda na to, że żadnych haczyków czy dziwnych wyłączeń odpowiedzialności tam nie ma. Poza jednym - konieczne są coroczne odpłatne przeglądy. Ich koszt to ok. 200 zł, więc przez 10 lat uzbiera się z tego wartość nowego zmiękczacza.


10 lat gwarancji bez warunków? To nie mogło być tak piękne.

Odpłatny przegląd w każdym roku to jedno, ale dochodzi jeszcze koszt dojazdu (sprzedawcy tych cudów marketingowych nie mają oddziałów serwisowych, wiec dojazd bedzie liczony od siedziby głównej), oraz pomijalny w rozmowach koszt "części zużywających się", którego przy sprzedaży nie mozna określić, po czym okaże się że roczny zestaw kosztuje pokaźną kwotę.

Suma za wszystko wyjdzie większa niż przy zmiękczaczach na zachodnich podzespołach.

Nie oszukujmy się - klient zakupi, nie doczyta, po czym okaże się, że został na lodzie. Fermentu w sieci z tymi zmiękczaczami jeszcze nie ma, bo są to dość młode urzadzenia.

----------


## Artur_121

Witam, 
Dom na ostatnim etapie wykończenia  :smile: 
Potrzebny zmiękczacz, 
trzy łazienki 4 użytkowników (na razie).
Woda z wodociągu, twardość 19 dH.
 Zużycie - nie wiem, zakładam ok 10-12m3.
Ulokowanie zmiękczacza - kotłownia, nie ma problemu z miejscem.
Odprowadzenie ścieków - szambo bezodpływowe.

Myślałem nad: 
https://niezawodni.net.pl/pl/product...tisow-187.html 
lub
https://allegro.pl/oferta/zmiekczacz...at-11394261363 

Czy pojemność złoża jest odpowiednia?
Który polecacie?

----------


## qbek17

> Witam, 
> Dom na ostatnim etapie wykończenia 
> Potrzebny zmiękczacz, 
> trzy łazienki 4 użytkowników (na razie).
> Woda z wodociągu, twardość 19 dH.
>  Zużycie - nie wiem, zakładam ok 10-12m3.
> Ulokowanie zmiękczacza - kotłownia, nie ma problemu z miejscem.
> Odprowadzenie ścieków - szambo bezodpływowe.
> 
> ...


Jeśli zakładasz zmiękczenie do zera to te 30 litrów będzie OK, a mogłoby być nawet 35 litrów. 

Co do tego sklepu niezawodni - jakiś nowy bo jeszcze nie wszystkie produkty dodane i niektóre menu nie zmienione z szablonu, ale za to każdy produkt ma już po 5 pozytywnych opinii  :smile:

----------


## KLARSAN

> Witam, 
> Dom na ostatnim etapie wykończenia 
> Potrzebny zmiękczacz, 
> trzy łazienki 4 użytkowników (na razie).
> Woda z wodociągu, twardość 19 dH.
>  Zużycie - nie wiem, zakładam ok 10-12m3.
> Ulokowanie zmiękczacza - kotłownia, nie ma problemu z miejscem.
> Odprowadzenie ścieków - szambo bezodpływowe.
> 
> ...


Dzień dobry, 

zgodnie z tym co napisał kolega powyżej, proponujemy zmiękczacz wody z 30-35l złoża,  np. Ecoperla Toro 35.

Przed wyborem zmiękczacza wody zachęcamy do zapoznania się z opiniami nt. firmy, sprzedawcy oraz samego produktu. 

Link do recenzji urządzenia na Youtube: https://youtu.be/qTo239BmY8U

W razie pytań, zapraszamy do kontaktu.

----------


## KLARSAN

> Co do tego sklepu niezawodni - jakiś nowy bo jeszcze nie wszystkie produkty dodane i niektóre menu nie zmienione z szablonu, ale za to każdy produkt ma już po 5 pozytywnych opinii


Zapewne opinie starego sklepu - bluewater24 - właścicielowi nie służyły  :wink:

----------


## Artur_121

> Jeśli zakładasz zmiękczenie do zera to te 30 litrów będzie OK, a mogłoby być nawet 35 litrów. 
> 
> Co do tego sklepu niezawodni - jakiś nowy bo jeszcze nie wszystkie produkty dodane i niektóre menu nie zmienione z szablonu, ale za to każdy produkt ma już po 5 pozytywnych opinii


A jaki zmiękczacz polecasz?

----------

